# Poor Responder....part 8



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home everyone  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm first I'm first!!!
Where are you all Out enjoying the sunshine? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bah! I'm second. Second is nowhere.  

Yep, was out enjoying the sunshine, walking my mutts by the river. Went to the beach at Burton Bradstock earlier - water was freezing! - then went for a carvery.

I ought to do some gardening really - I might once the sun's stopped beating down quite so much!

What sort of weekend have you had?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I'm a poor responder too  

Miranda7, I noticed you have been taking DHEA. I read about this, and have been taking 75mg a day for the last 4 months. I start stimming next saturday (short protocol). Do you think it does make a difference? I only got 3 follies and 1 egg last time. I have got severe endo and ovarian cysts though.
I'm pleased other girls are taking this as I've been feeling like I may be risking things, as my consultant wasn't too keen on me taking this when I first asked him so I haven't told him I'm taking it 

Linziloo xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Linzi!  
There are quite a few of us dabbling with DHEA on here - hope you will get some better news this cycle.  Is it another SP then starting next weekend?
Hi you others!  It is very quiet - everyone is off enjoying the BH sun  
Had a lovely friend's wedding yesterday - v posh hotel. We paid £120 for the room but without discount it would have been £200!   DH wanted to stay in the room all afternoon it was so nice!  Went to Hanbury Hall national trust place today for a look round the gardens.  Just had a barby   (shame about the 'r' in that word   )
Chat soon team PR  

Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, that sounds lovely! A wedding and a posh hotel!

Hmmn, National Trust wanted to charge us £3.50 just for parking today! So we parked somewhere else and walked a bit - rip-off!

Linzi - yes, there are a few of us on DHEA. I'm not the one to ask about the result, as I'm on it, but haven't tested whether it's worked yet - my next tx after DHEA is sept 24, so a little way off yet...
Still, there are a few on here that swear it made a difference.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Linziloo.....welcome.    

Nicks - sounds like you had a great weekend.  Dont blame DH for wanting to spend the day in the hotel room - you end up spending so little time in it cos of the wedding etc that it seems a shame.  

How are you feeling now you have starting d/regging?  Its funny that when i read about your barby I read baby !!  

Miranda - did you get out into the garden?  I spent some time yesterday pruning and trimming and mowing. it looks so much better afterwards.  Have you eaten any of them marrows?  (was it you?)

Hi to Merse, Laura (hope you are having fun camping!!) Pam, Pin, Odette, Kerry, Kirstie, Clare, Swinny, Roozie......

Love Ali


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, it was me! But they're only the size of tangerines at the mo - think they're a bit undergrown yet!

I did get out in the garden, but didn't do much more than waft about with the hose.

Surprising what a difference a good mow makes! The garden looks tons better after a mow.

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi there

I tried DHEA and it didn't make me respond any better.  Had 4 follies in Jan and 3 follies + 1 small on a higher dosage in June.  I took it for 3 moths.  Did get some facial hair, though that I didn't have before.  i was taking 75 mg.  I started on 25 and then up it to 50 mg and Shariff at the ARGC encouraged me to take 75 mg, which is what I did for about 2 months.  
My cycle was sadly negative. 

Good luck to you...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girlies,

Welcome Linziloo!!  I have my fingers, toes, and everything else crossed fpr you, we've had a bit of a good run lately with BFP so fingers crossed it will hang around!  

Bod, Rooz, Pin - hows you and the bumps doing??

Nicks - Sorry you've only had a barb not a babe. One day soon my love.  

Mirra- mowing the lawn.. more productive than me!

Ali - Hows you? XX

Well I didn't go camping as all booked up, but had fab 2 days, Had BBQ in local park (and got locked in!) on Sat and today been to Frinton.  I've got a bit sunburnt!    Had lovely lazy 2 days.  Bit sad today at the beach as EVERYONE had a baby/ kids.  We really are in a minority aren't we.    I love being out in the fresh air.

X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi linziloo and welcome!  I to have endo and cysts, having a scan next week to check the size of 2 !! Anyway good luck with your cycle! Is this your first time on short protocol?
Hi to everyone else, hope you all ok? Am suffering with another hangover as went out for a meal with dh's football team and there partners last nite so we all had a few too many!!!
lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the welcome 

Merse1 - Yes, its my 1st time on the SP, last time on the LP, I only got 1 egg on 300 menopur, so this time I'm on 450 gonalf and steroids. I had a Laparotomy to remove a cyst on my right ovary 6 weeks ago, but I've been getting ovary pains in the last week, so I think the Bl**dy things come back again  
If it has then I don't know what I'll do as there's no way I'm going back under the knife again. Hope your scan is good news xx

Laurab - thanks alot honey, I need all the fingers and toes crossing I can get!
How did you get out of the park?!

Inconceivable -Sorry you got a bfn. Maybe you didn't take the DHEA for long enough? I read that you should take it for 4 months before tx. Are you trying again?
I know what you mean about the facial hair  I'm convinced I'm getting a moustache, I'm so paranoid, I've always got the immac out  The things we have to go through 

Hi Nickyw, Miranda7, Ali27 and everyone else 

Linziloo xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Linziloo what size were your cysts and were they endometriomas? Also were you told they played a part in your poor response?
I've been having pain in the ovary area to so think mine r bloody growing, which could mean more surgery!!!!  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Just a question here... On my first IVF cycle and last, I thought, I had 3 eggs and 2 embies, 4 an d 5 cell day 3 ET.  DH is trying to persuade me to have another go and I wanted to move onto DE and higher chances of success.  Any thoughts?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI girls,

Linzi - I jumped the fence and some kids helped us over with our bikes!! So dignified! NOT!  was your op terrible? I have a hydro op (lap) in 2 days!!  Last time I went for a lap they ended up doing the other type of surgery and the big cut (can' remember what its called!), so not sure what to expect, been having very differetn responses from different people. I guess it depends what they are doing whilst they are in there!

Inconceivable - DE is a very personal choice and I think you need to have some counselling to really think about all the different options. I think DE is the only way I will get preg, but I am unsure if its a route I want to take. Its very complicated once you start to think about it. 

Merse - I too have been drinking far too much this weekend, but on straight and narrow from now on (sure I've said that before!) 

Hello the rest of the PR crew. X


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Laurab/Merse1 - I've had a problem with an Endometriomas cyst on my right ovary. I've had 3 ops to remove it this year. The 1st one in January, it was meant to be a straight forward Laparoscopy, but my consultant cut through a blood vessel, so he spent all his time trying to stop me bleeding to death, and only managed to drain the cyst. Op 2 in May - I had another Laparoscopy, in which my consultant swore he couldn't find a cyst on my right ovary but there was one on my left which he removed. Went for a pre-treatment scan and surprise surprise - cyst on my right ovary. Op 3 in July - Had a Laparotomy this time, my consultant managed to remove the cyst (I hope) but bruised my bladder and cut a blood vessel again so I nearly bled to death (again). As you can see lucky is my middle name  I've decided there'll be no more ops for me. I'm pinning all my hopes on this tx. If this cyst has come back then obviously there's no getting rid of the bloody thing.
I can't remember how big it was last time, but it does cause me some pain, and the docs are not keen for me to do tx with it. I also have high-ish fsh (11 last time it was checked) and apparently my consultant has told me 'its a right mess in there' with my endometriosis and that I need to have a full hysterectomy once I've (hopefully) had children. I suppose it's a bit of everything that is causing my infertility, thats why I'm hoping the DHEA helps things along. We're having to use donor sperm, so I can't really use donor eggs as that would be too weird  
I hope I haven't worried you Laurab with my op disasters  honestly, I'm sure its just me!

Linziloo xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Blimey linziloo was it the same consultant that did all that If so i think you should change!!!   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Keep meaning to ask Miranda hows the no smoking going? xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linzi - No wonder you don't want any more ops.   I will tell them if they can't do what they want to do with laposcopy to give up, no way am I going to have bg surgery again.  Sorry you've had a crappy time. FIngers crossed this tx will be the one.  

Good point merse - Mirra hows the no smoking going?   

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Merse/Laura - the no smoking is going ok -ish. I've only had one today! Down from 15-20 that's not bad.

Inc - It's what you can accept at the end of the day. If the thought of the better odds with a donor egg makes you feel the tiniest bit of excitement I reckon you should go for it. For me, if I can't use my own eggs it's game over, but you sound like you've got your head round using a donor. That's great - the way I see it you have to options:

1) Use your own eggs but have that feeling of dread all the way through (but you might get your own genetic child)
2) Use a donor egg and feel much more positive throughout about your chances of success (but have that feeling that you could have tried again with your own eggs)

There's plusses and minuses either way - you need to pick the one you feel most positive about.

You do produce eggs, and the DHEA improves quality rather than quantity, so I've heard. Ask your cons whether the quality of your eggs was noticeably different last time, and if not then drop the DHEA - there's far too many drugs washing round your system without adding to them if DHEA isn't doing anything.

Linz, I'm right with you on the too many donors thing! We decided before I knew I was facing an early menopause that we would use DH's brother as a donor if it all went wrong. But using both eggs and sperm - I just feel we might as well adopt. Don't really feel like that either, so no baby for me if it goes that way.

Laura, looking forward to your op? It's Weds, isn't it?

ANYway - I'm bushed - 5.30 starts are rubbish. Weird thing is, that auntie has decided on this moment to play silly buggers. I'm three days late so far, and can't work it out, unless the menopause has actually arrived. Before anyone suggests it - no vas deferens! No chance!
But I'm desperately trying to organise this trip to Turkey and plan the day I fly, so is it helping? Is it buggery.
Sigh.
Think I'm going to haul DH off to bed for an auntie-inducing shagathon. It might work.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Crikey Linziloo - I think you'll have more luck if you let team PR operate on you    I've got a sharp knife and some tea tree oil..... Which hospital did you go to?  

Laura - When I had my laparoscpy done recently there were dozens of other women having the same procedure, some have hydros removed I'm sure, and it all seemed to be pretty straight forward.  Just focus on all that R and R time you can have afterwards, with Tim waiting on you hand and foot    

Merse - hows the hangover?  I have been trying really hard to cut down on the drinking and managed to have just one glass of either wine or beer each day over this weekeend.  Just having another now mind you.  Its still the weekend, isnt it!

DP is busy making roast lamb for dinner.  Smells gorgeous already.  I'm drooling all over the keyboard   

Back to work tomorrow    At least it'll be a short week.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Miranda - brill news on the smoking front.  No wonder AF is AWOL  

Hope the shagathon works  

x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ali - very short week for me!! One day!    Interesting idea about setting up our own surgery... we have Nicks the gas girl, youhave a knife.. I'm practically a fertility guru... we could open a clinic and treat each other!! Graet idea, we could do it cheaper for others too, like a co-op.... hmmmm. I'll contact the HFEA and get us registered??  

Mirra- Enjoy that shagathon.. had mine this morning!    I'm ovulating always makes me fruity.  So fustrating... you think the doctor will grab my egg of my ovary during the op if I ask him nicely?? Seems sucha bloody waste!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Miranda gr8 news on the smoking and hope the shagathon works!!! 
My af has gone awol to its day 30 today and no sign, which is bloody annoying as it was 28 days last month i think!!! Oh well my body never plays ball!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I usually get fruity DURING AF - auntie is a cruel old hag.  But I was fairly fruity today too - must be me 'ormones.

Hopefully it's had the desired effect anyway - how annoying that auntie decided to be all coquettish now. I'm guessing you on't be able to be that fruity for a few days after your op, L?

Ali - my dad went to a country show thing and bought hmself and me 'The Sharpest Knife in The World' which I'm still using, years later, for everything - it's fab! Don't know if it'd be great for ovaries and suchlike tho. But you're right, we have the knowledge and the tools to set up our own cowboy, backstreet fertility clinic.
We'll make a fortune!

Mmmmn, lamb - it's soooo lovely. What do you do for gravy? Lamb is a new fad of mine, but I get confused making the gravy - it's not right to do my usual thing of mixing beef and chicken granules.

Merse - I'm regular as clockwork usually! Which makes it really annoying to have to think about it now, when I'm trying to book for Turkey. Usually, I try to book a holiday so it DOESN'T clash with AF, but it's just as difficult to make sure it does.

Bloody auntie...  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - was interesting what you said about using donor sperm/ eggs.  I would not think as much about using DS as I would DE? Is that just cos bubba wouldn't be related to me? Do you think men feel the same but the other way around?  I'm so confused by it all!!    Glad witch has arrived. 

No I doubt there will be any nooky for a while after op...  

Ive spent the day being IVF/baby obsessed, I really shouldn't be left on my own!  Meant to be doing cleaning!! Done nowt... and I was gonna go to the gym!    Tim will be home soon and I'm stil in my pj's.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Funny, isn't it? But for me the point is to have my own biological child - DH has got two and so he feels his future lineage is secure i guess. He says whatever I need to do, do it.

I won't go through all this for what would be someone else's child - what's the point? So I can bear the stretchmarks?

But it's my own personal viewpoint - we're all different, and I can totally understand women who want a child whatever the biological circumstances.

Cor - gym? Can't think of anything more boring! I'd have liked a swim, but my stepson and his missus came round and we walked the dogs, then I had to carry out my shagathon. Remind me not to use olive oil again - I smell like a Greek chip.

Auntie's still not here though - come tomorrow I'll be seriously worried.

Mmmmmn, PJs - I love being in nightwear. I'd like to work from home and spend my life permanently in nightwear/sloppy things.
Yaroo!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Laura - a day in your PJ's every now and again is very therapeutic.  I spend most of my life in mine when I'm home.  Was most upset when someone I know through work moved in next door-but-one to me and can see straight into my back garden.  I feel like I have to be properly dressed now when I go to my shed/compost bin/the shops/work...     You could just tell Tim that you have only just put them back on. 

My DP would be more for DE than adoption.  Not sure how he would feel about DS.  Not sure how I feel about DE though.

Miranda - apparently the gravy was made by straining the meat juices, skimming the fat off, using the pulp of a roasted onion, mixing with some flour and red wine, reducing it and using the water from the peas.  Give me a jar of bisto anyday!!!! It was lovely but what a faff!!!


What the heck do you do, having to start work at 5.30am

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra is a peeping tom?!  

I've got head ache now.  

Just run a lovely hot bath and gonna have a soak and put a different pair of jim jams on!  That will make me feel like I've not been home all day slobbing about.  Maybe I could also chuck some clean 'day' clothes in the wash bin too!!  

I'd love to say I am prepared to adopt and maybe I will adjust, but the thought of having the responsibily of a child who has been through something grim frightens me.  And I really wanna be preg and have a baby, not a 5 year old.  Although oddly before all this we planned to have one sprog and then adopt.  I'm al over the place in reagrds of DE.  My sister has offered but since our argument I'm not sure I wanna go down that route.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

I used to think about adoting too, particularly when i was working as a resi social worker with girls that had been abused.  But thats when you think you will have more control over your own eggs!  When it is perhaps the only option, it changes things a bit, doesn't it?  All the websites I have looked at say that the child would be about 7, by which time so much damage can be caused.  I agree with you laura, the responsibility would be enormous.  

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ali - I'm a social worker too so know only too well the damaged these little ones can be.  Often from people with mental health/ learning diff which often is genetic, then they turn 18 and abusive parents can turn up and at that point the kid will prob hate you due to hormones and go back to there birth family!! Maybe I'm being over dramatic!    I don't know, maybe once we move and I have a bit of space and time (at the moment I have neither) maybe I will consider it. Seems alot easier to nip to spain and get a 18 year olds eggs who has clean bill of physical and mental health!    I just worry its me being selfish. Not sure how I would feel if I had no way of knowing my genetical background. And my DP just goes along with my decisions, which tend to change daily at the moment!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My DH goes along with my opinions too, Laura, for the most part!
It's only fostering he draws a line at.

I don't know about the adoption thing - they say you have to have a certain time after tx stops too, to make sure you're not just trying to fill the void. Well obviously you would be! But that doesn't mean to say you'd be f**ked up and screw the kid up too.
They also contact your exes to make sure you're not an axe murderer, apparently.
If they did this for women who bred naturally the world might be a fairer place, but it ain't.
Grrrr. And all the time there are children who would kill for stand-in parents like us.

Hmmn, think I have the PMT with a vengeance! Darn. Hopefully it'll result in auntie arriving this time...

Ali - I'm a sub editor for a local newspaper, which means getting the paper out six days a week. But I get extra money for today, which is badly needed.

Laura, I wouldn't want my sis's eggs - it would be just too much of an elephant in the corner. But everyone has a different relationship with their sis I guess. I think even with your bestest, clostest mate you'd be having a nightmare with it. I reckon we should just pool our eggs one day - team PR.
We'll all have EC together, then get our men's swimmers all in one big pot, stor em up, and shove three back each.
It's the only equal way.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - you think we'd get 3 enbryos each!? I'm in I have got none and then two so that would be an achievement.  You not watching BB?  Next bit is when chanelle comes back for a bit! Its just adverts now!  

Maybe I could just stick a jumper up my top and then go and steal a baby from a maternity unit?? (only a joke moderator!! no need to call the police!)


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Also anyone heard from Roz or got ehr moby number? Bit worried not heard from her?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Me too - where are you Rooz? Incubating nicely I hope.

I'm working on the law of averages Laura - severeal of us have got six, me four, you two... It's possible!

The Chanelle bit was cringe-some - gah! Ziggy is such a prize prat.

Must go to bed now - another 5.30 start beckons and I am sooo menstrual. Going to be a rotten night's sleep.

Sweet dreams!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night night Mirra.. Sleep tight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Just a quick one from me as have moved into our new apartment and don't have internet access yet - have taken to cruising internet cafes to get my fix  

Anyway, I digress...

LB - just wanted to wish you the best of British for your op tomorrow    

Will  be back when I have internet access.....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura good luck for tom!!  I also spent yesterday in bed was fab an feel really refreshed today!!
Mir hope af has arrived mine has this morn, so hopefully my pmt symptoms will calm down!! 
I'm totally depressed about the thought of never having a child of my own, i think the reality of it is finally hitting me 
Anyway hope you all have a betta day than me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello Strangers - have been away on holiday - two weeks up in the Pyrenees in France with DP and my two step daughters. Had a great time and came home all happy and refreshed.

Went to the ARGC last Thursday for another second opinion. Was very dissapointed as I think I was expecting too much. Their success rates are by far the best in the country so I was hoping for a bit of new thinking or procedures for sad no hopers like me. Alas if you don't have many eggs there isn't a magic wand they can wave treatment wise. Was given a 5 - 10 % success rate ( lower than the Lister who had me at about 15%). So will have my last go with my own eggs in Dec/Jan at the Lister.

Had tried to cycle at my local clinic in August but couldn't get in, my period has just started and can't get in again this month so cried all day yesterday. Fingers crossed I get in next month but it means my girly holiday to Rome is out the window in Oct. Haven't told any of the girls about TTC so will have to lie my way out of it so not looking forward to that.

Anyway as you have probably gathered I am feeling mighty sorry for myself! Just got to the stage I am giving myself a good talking too - its only another month, maybe its meant to be and my FSH will be much lower next month! Just been onto the lady at the charity Foresight ( I take their vitamins) she is a very well spoken older lady who founded the organisation and she just dismissed all my concerns and said it was just a matter of time before I got my PG! Could have kissed her if that was possible over the phone!

Ahhhhh I feel much better getting all that out. I have no chance of catching up completely so sorry if I have missed anything important.

Rozzie hope you are ok you have gone very quite I do hope thinks are ok

Laura - good luck for tomorrow

Nicki - good luck for this one how long are you DR for? Hopefully I wont be too far behind you as I will be on SP 

Merse - hugs sounds like you are on a downer too. It seems like we can only be full of hope and optimistic for so long then woosh the emotions come crashing so hard.

Emma - hi hope its all going well over there.

Miranda - hope the PMT has passed. Sure that was part of my problem yesterday huge dissapointment + PMT = nightmare. I haven't smoked for nearly 4 year now but I do remember trying to give up once and didn't realise it was PMT time - don't have to add it wasn't a success ! I was giving up with my friend at work and she had two kids who were always going on at her to give up. Anyway three days in she had turned into such a monster they pooled together their pocket money to buy Hannah some ****!

Ali - Hi hope things are ok your end

Hello Linziloo and Inconceivable. I am on the DHEA too but haven't had tx since being on it. Interesting the ARGC suggested it.

I have got my head around DE and hoping to go down that route if the next two cycles with my own eggs fail. It took me a long time and I would love a baby with my own eggs but if that is not to be I would still grow the DE baby in my womb, give birth, breastfeed etc and I am sure this would lead to a huge bond.

Kerry, Dizzi and anyone else I have missed a huge hello.

Pam x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Pamela, the ARGC didn't suggest dhea to me.  I said i was taking it ie 25 mg and then Shariff said that i should up the dose to 75 mg and see what happens. Didn't help in my case as I only had 3 follies, 3 eggs and 2 embies to show for it.  

Am considering the Lister ...or maybe the Create depending on wl. It's probably the question of getting one or two embies really.  And the cost difference is huge.  It's v. hard to let go of own eggs ..  I never imagined it would be so painful and it seemed ok when first suggested to me.  I thought, well, I am big enough person not to be bothered by genetics and producing a mini me.  than  but it's not so simple.  Some people find it easier than the others.  I am not among those obviously.  DH is v. hard to persuade to go down the DE route.  And I am far from certain.  It takes a lot of strength and it's v. stressful.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Laura - good luck with the op tomorrow. Hope everything goes swimmingly.

Inc - I'd really recommend the Lister - they are fab with us PR girlies.
I wouldn't personally go for a donor when you're producing a handful of eggs yourself, I really wouldn't. It's still within your grasp.

Pam - ha! About your friend! I know the feeling - the few times my DH has been without **** I've wanted to go buy him a packet too.
Good news that you're going for it again. Have you considered the Jinemed in Turkey? It's just that they take on PRs and get good success rates - even better than the Lister. Plus, they'll put three or four back if I'm lucky enough to get that many, even though I'm under 40. I'm even under 35 until two days before I fly home!

Merse - still no sign of the witch! I really don't know what's happened to her - usually regular as clockwork. I'm just fearful it's the menopause...

Emma - hi! How's Hong Kong?

Everyone else - hello!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Blimey, you girls can   

Laura - good luck with your op tomorrow. Just think of all the rest and pampering you can get afterwards! 

I've had a right old day today. I was supposed to be getting my drugs delivered tomorrow, I just happened to ring the drugs company to confirm they were still coming, and they told me there was a problem with my order and they couldn't deliver them anymore (thanks for telling me ) I rang Care up (I'm at Care, Notts) to be told they knew all about it, when were they going to tell me?! Anyway, after much stressing, I managed to speak to the nurse at Care, and apparently my order was £1600 just for the Gonal F  so she has had to do a last minute ring round and has found a cheaper company and got it down to £1003 for the whole lot. Talk about last minute panic. If af arrives sooner than I thought, I might need them on Friday! I'm getting really nervous now. I can't believe how much the drugs cost, as this is our 1st funded cycle, I wasn't sure how much to expect, it certainly wasn't that much 

Hope you're all ok.

Linziloo xx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh, forgot to ask, what are the bubbles for?


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hey everyone, 

i don' think i realised how long i've been away from the board until i started to read through all your posts.... sorry i've been such a deserter of late, i didn't mean to worry you   Guess my floozy nature has been coming out! Anyway, hope i've not been struck off Team PR just yet.

No, the truth is, i've been v bogged down with the decision that DH and I need to make over the course of the next week. My 10 wk scan last Thursday really churned me up - all 3 babies seem to be doing ok, one is lagging a bit (2/3 the size of the others) but they felt everything still looked normal. They were labelled A,B, and C - C looked very sensible and was kind of sitting upright in meditation stance, B was doing gymnastics and C was completely on its head! ... needless to say it was quite moving, esp. now they have more defined heads, arms and legs. So it's been such a mix of emotions - relief they are ok, then absolute dread and self loathing that we may end up going down the reduction route. It feels like such a dirty word. 
We have 2 appt's tomorrow, one locally at the hospital with a cons. just to get his thoughts and then the main one with the foetal medicine specilaist our IVF clinic have referred us to at the Gt Portland hosp. I guess we're just hoping for the best advice and some hard facts that will leave us strongly feeling what's right in this situation  -I think i'm also hoping for some Divine guidance as well tho'.
Sorry, that's all v heavy - but that's how things are feeling right now, at least until we get on and commit to one course of action - dilemma's are killers at the best of times aren't they? 
On a more +ve note, I had my booking-in appt. today with the midwife who was lovely, and really helpful - it was thanks to her we managed to get this extra consultation tomorrow with just a day's notice, so it made a difference to feel there's that kind of support available. 

Anyway, enough of me. I'm glad to see you're all in fine chatting form as usual!   
LB - i really hope all goes well for you tomorrow and the recuperation isn't too tedious. Is Tim prepped and ready to wait on you hand and foot? Hope so. Liked your Scottish lakes idea by the way  -sounds very serene and chilled. Mind if we come and spoil the peace and quiet with our babs?!

Mirra -gosh, Turkey is almost here!! Doesn't seem oo long ago that you first mentioned the idea - no doubt it's felt a lot longer to you tho' and you're dying to get on with it now. Did the shagathon work by the way or is AF still playing games? That made me chuckle! Oh, and what's the olive oil all about - how does that come into your shagathon?! Or daren't i ask?!!

Merse-  thanks for your message  - have PM'ed you back. Any sign yet of your's. Could it be late for a good reason? Please don't get too down about everything - just remember, you CAN aget pg, you've proved it twice, and you will again. You're nowhere near the end of the road so enough of that talk, ok!  

Nicks.. hope you've got off to a good start! How does it feel to be starting again..hopefully not getting too many s/effects from the first part, i seem to tremember feeling worse D/Ring then loads better stimming so roll on Menopur! You'll be on the 2ww before you know it..

Pam - nice to hear from you. Glad you had a relaxed hol - bet the Pyrennes are beautiful in the summer - i've only ever seen them covered in snow but would love to go out there one summer. I'm sorry you're feeling a bit poop about having to delay your next tx locally, but hopefully not too long to wait now - great you're all fixed for the Lister in a few months' time anyway.

Welcome Linziloo and Inconceivable - sorry to hear of the traumas you've been through Linzi, what a mare. It can surely only get better from here?! Good luck with this next lot of tx anyway. 

I've waffled plenty so love to everyone else, Ali, Pin, Emma (happy new home!)  Bodia, Kirstie, Swinny.... and anyone else my sift head may have forgotten.

LOL,

Roozie xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Rooz - Glad you and the beans are all doing ok. Its sucha terrible decision to make, if you go for the reduction you wil alway think 'what if' and if you continue as you are and lose them all you will blame yoursefl.  I really don't know what I would do. I hope the consult tomorrow gives you some hard facts and guides you to the decision that is right.  Its so unfair you are being put through this.  

Mirra - witch arrived?

Linzi - Bubbles are for good luck, you send them to others as a kind of 'hug' or 'good luck'... I'll send you some to get you started!!  
As for drugs ALWAYS shop around... some clinics really con you, we find Ali the chemist the cheapest... in future just let me know and I will PM you the details, he's a gem too.

Pam - different clinics are better at different things, AGRC are good with imune issues I think, they worry about there stats too so are not keen on treating us lot. 

Merse - You have post booze blues.  Don't be sad.  You'll get there. Where there's a womb there's a way.  

Nicks - hows D/regging going? You abandoned us as you on the long prot??!!

Emma - Hows the new apartment? We want piccies!!

Well I'm quite excited a lady on the peer support board who is a poor responder, had a cycle abandoned previously has just got a BFP at CREATE first round of Nat IVF! Made me smile.  

Well op tomorrow... thanks for the good luck wishes!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura B - could you let me know a wee bit more about this lady.  Is it the Create with Geeta in Harley st.  Am thinking as to what to do and whether to try natural IVF.  How old is this lady?  Could you pls, pls let me know asap...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep, Linz - Ali in Fazely is your man. MUCH chepaer, and lovely to boot.
They are damned expensive, the drugs, esp when you're a PR. For example, I was paying £18.45 per vial - I needed five a day - for Menopur and £45 for the daily Cetrotide at the Lister pharmacy, while Ali could have sold me them at £12 for Menopur and £24 for Cetrotide. Would have saved hundreds.

Laura - no witch, no. Bloody thing - never comes when you want her to. Will you be in hospital tomorrow night? or out and FF-ing?

Rooz - lovely to hear from you!
I'm so sorry you may have to make a decision. It seems the cruellest thing ever. Have they said they really can't wait longer to see how things go? How long have you got to make up your minds? Just this one week?
It hasn't felt that long in the run-up to Turkey, actually - I could do with either just getting on with it or a much longer break - but of course I haven't time to take a breather.
On the olive oil, I went in search of something for massage purposes, but in my hurry couldn't find anything but that. Very nice, but not the same as lavender or something a bit more built for purpose! Ahem.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - here the thread. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109380.0

Mirra - you not smelling like a chip anymore then?  I should be home tom.. hopefully be FF-ing, but who knows how I will feel. Wish Nicks was my gas girl.

Right I'm off to beddy byes... got to get up with Mirra tomorrow at silly-o-clock!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, smelling of garlicky windy-bum tonight! Always a new and exciting scent.

Hope you feel well enough to type tomorrow, and that Tim is standing by with TLC.

xxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Who's Ali? Can you buy from the internet? I'm annoyed with Care as they told me their supplier was definately the cheapest, otherwise I would have searched myself for them  They've rang me this morning to say it's going to be £1200 for the lot now. There's not alot I can do about it now though, as I need them before Saturday. 

Laura - hope the op went well, hope you got some good drugs! Thanks for the bubbles 

Roozie - thanks for the good wishes. Wow, three babies, I bet that was a shock! There was a couple on GMTV this morning that had fertility treatment and ended up with sextuplets, can you imagine it? First you can't have one, then end up with six  Good luck for your appts today.

Miranda, I'm the opposite to you. I've been on AF now for ages. They put me on the pill prior to this cycle, and I've been bleeding all month, so we've had no nookie for ages  then you're not supposed to   whilst having tx, I think we're going to have to squeeze at least one session in somewhere! Don't fancy the olive oil though 

I'm just waiting for Care to ring me back as the sperm donor we were using has reached 10 pregnancies, so they've got to try and match me up with another one (with very limited choice). It seems to be last minute panic this time round.

Hi to all that I've missed.

Linziloo xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all just a quickie as got to get to the bank and out tonite! Hope all ok? Laura hope opp went well?  Rooz will pm u!
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Just a quick post cause about to watch Corrie.

How did op go Laura?

Good to hear from you Rooz hope everything goes to plan.

Diet going well but stuck at the same weight for 2 weeks now.  Started doing a bit of running in the gym to try and shift it.  Mind you, just ate a kebab!!

Anyway better go I can hear the Corrie tune!!

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
LB - hope op went OK   Actually hope you weren't cancelled last minute or anything crap like that (knowing the NHS very well!) Let us know how you got on.
Slim Kerry - you are allowed a kebab once in a while!  
Rooz - good to hear from you - thought you had just left us all behind.   Tough decision but you'll be OK whatever   
Pam - glad you had good hol.  Sounds like you have a few goes lined up.  Don't dwell too much on percentages - you just might get lucky  
Hi Inc! - oh decisions decisions.  Hope you have some luck soon.  The fact you were naturally pregnant just over a year ago might help a little bit
Linz - hope you get your drugs OK.  You starting stims on Sat then?
merse - do you have a start date now that AF is here?
Mirra - yours arrived yet?  Presume you are waiting for it to finalise Turkey dates?  
Emma - hope you are settling in to your new home OK 
Hi to everyone else who I've not mentioned.
I'm in for my dilation tomorrow at 1300.  Nil by mouth in the morning! DR'ing is going OK, feel well actually. Least DH will cook dinner tomorrow night  
Love ya 
 
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura how are you? 
Nics glad you are ok on dreg drugs! 
Kerry well done on weight loss, i lost another 2.5 this week so have lost 10lb so far, just another 10lb to go!!!!!!! 
Hope everyone else ok lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Amazingly I have lost another 2 pounds so I have lost 20 pounds altogether now.  I would still like to lose another two stone at least though.

DH and I had a chat today and we are going to wait as long as possible to have our last free IVF attempt in Cyprus.  We are here for another year so it could even be that long which I really dont mind.  We have also decided that we might even pay fora private go in the UK if this one doesnt work.

Feel better now I have a plan!!

Bought a brand new car today (only had one mile on the clock) too scared to drive it though!!

Anyway better go.

Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Have booked an appointment at Geeta's for 17 Nov.  Bloody long wait!  Hello everybody.... Am knackered...so no personals. 

Laura thx for your post.  Realised it's welshy from the ARGC thread and was so pleased to hear...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Inc - that's good news, is that natural IVF?  Hopefully that might be the answer for you!  
Merse - well done you too for weight loss.  Shall we have slimmer of the year on Team PR?  
Kerry - great plan dude.  You have plenty of time.  I think I would find it much easier if the clock wasn't against me.  When you get preg people may think you just waited to have kids.  When its me (I hope) its like I know what everyone will be thinking cos no-one would 'put it off' for 3 years at my age.   Always worried too much about what everyone thinks.  Must just say 'to hell with them!'
LB - how are you doing hun?  Thinking about you.  
Odette have you got a date for your op yet?
Mirra - AF??
Rooz - hope your appts go well hun  
Had my dilation today.  Absolutely starving before as not up in time for brekkie and didn't have it done til 230pm. He tried first with me awake and couldn't do it, then with some local into cervix (weird as went all hot and light headed and a bit deaf - sure some must have been absorbed into blood stream!) Course then thought I would have a cardiac arrest! Too much knowledge!!  Anyway I survived and still painful so then had proper sedation.  Woke up in bed afterwards bleeding everywhere and been asleep practically ever since!  Threw up my first cup of tea at clinic which caught DH by suprise as a bit sudden and mostly on floor!    Just managed to keep a cup of tea and cheese and biscuits down now though so feel on the mend.  It deffo needed doing anyway.
Love to all!
NDub


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Laura - Hope youre ok? 

Nicki - No, I still haven't got a date yet?  Maybe I will call tomorrow to see what is going on?  It's nearly been a month now since i saw the dr.

Merse and Kjones - Well Done girls! 
I have a tip for you regarding losing weight even though you seem to be doing alright with what youre doing.  They say that eating half half a grapefruit in the morning and drinking grapefruit juice (with or without water) half an hour before eating kills fat cells in the body after youve eaten.  I've notice that i am getting less bloating.

Niki _ Dilation? Hope all goes well and enjoy your husband looking after you tomorrow. 

Inconceivable - Good luck with the Create Clinic   - I have them on my to do list but need to have operation first.  

Laura - I bet you can't wait to get over to Turkey?   Not long now.

A big hello to all the other ladies in the house 

odette xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Odette!  I got two mentions in your post!   Hope you don't have to wait too long for your op.  Is it NHS?
Where is everyone??
LB speak to us - hope you are OK hun  
Felt so rubbish yesterday - didnt eat anything much either.  Very hungry now and DH is cooking tea!   Still felt rubbish at work too. Still, home now and BB final tonight - saddo!  

Nicks


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

PS - just had text from LB - she is fine but had to stay in due to a complication (what is it on this thread - remember Rooz?!) I'm sure she will be back on tomorrow


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

AF arrived on Wednesday, so all's well - I'm now on the pill and trying to prepare to fly out on the 24th. We've decided that DH will come the first week rather than the last, so if there's no sperm there I don't have to go through the drugs etc. That would be a massive disappointment of course, but best to be prepared.

Laura - darn! Being kept in's no joke. Hope you're ok without your cats and a glass of vino by your side.  

Nicks - two posts about being alternately starving and totally not hungry - must be bug time! Or AF time.
Have you grown an extra angry head during downregging? Hate that bit! Glad I'm so beyond hope they won't downreg me now!

Odette - hello stranger! Think it was me you meant, rather than our Laura, when you mentioned Turkey. I'll be glad when I'm on that plane - the stress of organising it is crap! But they're meeting me from the easyJet airport, so that's a relief, and I've got the hotel I wanted, with the pool. It's just the insurance, payments, flights, etc I need to do now.  

Kerry - well done on the weight loss! You skinny minnie you. Bet they're brassed off over there - they love a few rolls of flesh!

You too, Merse! have you dropped a dress size with that lot? Sl-l-l-l-l-inky!

Inc - glad to hear you're all set. It's a blooming long wait tho. We'll all have to get lotto tickets tomorrow, and just book in for a year at New York fertility clinics if one of us wins.

Linz - call the pharmacy on 01827 262488 and ask for Ali. you need to fax your prescription through, then post it - the drugs will be with you the next day, and it's only a fiver delivery.

Everyone else - hi!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - glad you've booked!   I'm feeling very well on my DRing actually. Been eating as much food as poss today to make up for yesterday's negative input. And we're going for a curry tomorrow night!  
Enjoy the irony of the pill!  
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh that's good! I felt absolutely rubbish on them. I made curry tonight, for DH and DSD, but can't eat bottled sauces myself, so I had my chicken with stir fry veg and soy sauce - slurp.

Yep, it's a strange irony all right, takking the pill. Fortunately that doesn't do me too much of a mischief!

You excited about this round of tx? You did so well last time, getting six eggs. Fingers crossed you do even better this time!
Are you on the same protocol?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Mirra
I'm having blood taken for LH FSH next week, he said I might go on Merional if my LH is very low, think its a bit like Menopur? I'm going to try HCG for luteal support just cos never had it before.  No early testing!!   So a few differences!  And got 2 weeks annual leave to take it easy.  Its the bit after I worry about though if it doesn't work - thats the depressing bit.  I will have another go I think though if I am still making decent eggs.  Do you have a plan for 'what if....'
Off to Forest of Dean for one night now so talk to everyone tomorrow!  Have a good weekend girlies!  
NW


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

linziloo said:


> Who's Ali? Can you buy from the internet? I'm annoyed with Care as they told me their supplier was definately the cheapest, otherwise I would have searched myself for them  They've rang me this morning to say it's going to be £1200 for the lot now. There's not alot I can do about it now though, as I need them before Saturday.


Hi

Take a look on the "sticky" thread at the top of this IVF board called "where to buy cheap drugs".

If you have a look through there you'll find contact details for several different suppliers and it's always worth giving a few a call to get quotes...Ali's of Shadwell, E1 are on the cheapest but it will also depend what drugs you need.

I've just had to buy 4 pens x 900iu Gonal F and 36 x Crinone 8% vaginal gel and was quoted these prices at the 3 most popular suppliers...

Applied Dispensary Services (Healthcare @ Home/Serano) quoted me a *total of £587.28 * for 4 x 900iu GF pre-filled pens + 36 x Crinone 8% vaginal gel

Ali's of Shadwell quoted me *£320 for each * 900iu GF pen (so total of £1280 for GF alone)

Fazeley of Tamworth quoted me *£279.59 for each * 900iu GF pen (so total of £1118.36 for GF alone)

So it's definitely worth getting quotes from several as the prices will vary !

I obviously decided to go with ADS as they were the cheapest by far. They will not accept a faxed prescription but you just post your original to them (I sent it by recorded/special delivery purely 'cos I didn't wanna risk it being lost in the post). I sent my last Friday afternoon and got a phone call on Tuesday morning (as it was bank holiday) and they asked me when I wanted the drugs delivered. They can send it out immediately so 24/48 hour delivery but was more convenient for me to have delivered at weekend so I arranged for today (Saturday). It arrived at about 9.30am and as the gonal f needs to be refridgerated, it all came in a well protected, well packaged coolbox.

I'm not sure what delivery cost was but it was all included within the £587.28 (luckily I have lots of drugs left over from previous treatment cycles so didn't have to buy so much).

I'd recommend giving ADS/Serano a call as if you need Gonal F then they are much much cheaper than Alis or Fazeley.

Here's the phone numbers:

Applied Dispensary Services 08702400518
Ali's Chemist at Shadwell 02077909150
Fazeley at Tamworth 01827262488

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I kind of have a plan, but it changes with the weather really!

I was going to go back to the Lister for one last shot if this doesn't work, but I'm wondering if this should be my last shot. Life is too short to keep putting my hand back in the fire, I think.

But who knows how I'll feel if I get a BFN this time?

I'm doing things differently this time too - taking holiday time and going over somewhere warm, determined to rest. No cooking, cleaning, working - hooray!

I've just got a new kitten! God, he's sooo pleased to be here. He's snuggled on my lap purring like anything. I went to work this morn, then i was going round the supermarket when DH phones to ask if I want this kitten his mate's been landed with. I was just by the cat food section, funnily enough.
Dave - for this is the name he's come with - is two months old and apart from a couple of white hairs is entirely black. I'm training him to cross my path as I walk about.

Have a lovely time in the Forest!

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies, Do you mind if i join you, We didnt have a good response last cycle on a LP (Fsh issues also), our 1st ICSI cycle, my cons reckons that due to my endo  and previous cysts on my ovaries (my ovaries are very sensitive and just didnt like getting put to sleep ), anyway hopefully we will be geared up for our next treatment cycle on a SP this time. 
I wondered if you ladies had any advice on a couple of things.. my cons seems to think that Gonal F is the drug and i was on 450iu last time with a poor response, it doesnt looks as though drug doses will be changing and ill will be put on this again. Ive been reading a lot on other drugs like menopur and that they seemed better for poor responders etc. What do you ladies think ? im just hoping to have a bit more info so that maybe i can discuss this with him when we are back at clinic.
My other question is that did anyone experience a long cycle of no AF after a failed treatment cycle AF, does that make sense? Basically i am 5 days late AF , no pg symptoms and hpt BFN, does it really take that long for your system to wake up again
Anyway ladies hope ive not been too endless, just wanted to send everyone         wherever they are in their treatment and  to take extra special care ..Gabriellexxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Gab!

Yes, it took my system quite a while to get back to normal after an LP - my ovaries couldn't cope with the downregging at all. I think I waited two months for my AF after that - others have waited even longer, as the body readjusts.

I produced one follicle on the LP and my cycle was abandoned. I produced four on my second cycle, on 375 Menopur.
One lady on here has what's called 'soft' IVF - a lower dose seems to actually improve matters in some cases.

Menopur is better than Gonal F as it's natural, from what I understand - I've never had Gonal F.

I believe all the ladies on this thread go for Menopur - Gonal F doesn't seem to be successful with us PR ladies.

I had a Clomid flare protocol - I started Clomid (100mg a day) on day 2 for five days, and 375 Menopur from day three until EC.

How many eggs did you get?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Not had chance to catch on you all as feeling bit woozy.

Sorry its a cut and paste job but can't sit up for too long

The op didn't go to well as the camera went into my belly button and caught my bowel which is stuck on the inside on my belly button.  So they had to go in another way and so I have lots of holes al over the place.  This is why they needed to keep me in.  They removed my right tube which was full of fluid but couldn't get to my left side at all couldn't even see it.  I have lots of adhesions and damage over that side. and my bowel was all caught up so they felt it was more dangerous to continue.  I'm feeeling pretty rough.  Stomach full of bruises and stiches and hurts to sit up and move about so just lazing in bed.

Feeling sad as I may still have left hydro which means I won't ever be able to get preg and also worrie if i did ever get preg my bowel will get all wrapped up and i won't be able to carry baby.  So feeling pretty down.

Hopefully I'll feel less negative when not feeling so poorly. 

Hope you girls are doing ok. 
XXX


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Laura - you poor thing   no wonder you're feeling rough. Hope you're getting lots of TLC, and that you'll soon be feeling better. I can really sympathise with you, as I always seem to get complications. Its easy to get negative about things when you're feeling so poorly, I'm sure you will feel more positive in a day or two. Take care xx

Natasha - thanks for the advice about the drugs. I've had to get them through the clinic now as it was too late to get them from anywhere else. But I will know in future (hopefully though I won't need them again). You mentioned about putting your Gonal F in the fridge, it doesn't say that on mine?? I wonder why? Also, you are on 900iu is that right? I'm on 450iu, I thought that was the highest dose? Do you have to mix yours up? Sorry for all the questions, I'm starting my Gonal F tomorrow and don't want to waste any by doing it wrong!

Gabrielle/Miranda I've been put on Gonal F 450iu this time. I was on 300iu Menopur last time and only got 3 follies and one egg. I thought Gonal F was supposed to be better, thats what my cons said anyway, I suppose they've all got different opinions.

Well, I've officially started this cycle. Have had my 1st injection of Buserelin tonight. Had a right panic attack when we got the needle out. I'm a real needle phobic    last time was ok as my mum's a nurse, and did the injections for me, but she's on holiday so DP is having to do them. I had to lie down on the sofa cos I felt really sick and dizzy. I felt a bit daft afterwards, its only a tiny needle for gods sake 

Doesn't it come round quick when you're doing the SP? It seems to have just crept up on me, and  its really scary thinking I'll be having my 1st scan in another week or so. To be honest, I'm not feeling very optimistic about this working (I feel bad just typing that, like I'm jinxing myself?) the thought of me ending up with a baby just seems to be getting further and further away. I'm positive the cyst I had removed 7 weeks ago has come back with the ovary pains I've been getting. Oh well, maybe I'll feel better tomorrow?

I've been put on steroids also, has anyone else been put on those before? I'm worried about the side effects (aren't you supposed to gain loads of weight ) Also, when do I stop taking the DHEA? 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Linziloo xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

laura - sorry to hear about your op..  hope you will soon feel better.

linziloo-  you should stop taking dhea when you start stimms.  

I wonder whether i have it in me to do yet another cycle....  

will look into counselling next wk... enough on my own...


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Team PR

I have really missed   over the last few weeks. Back from my hols now and thought it was high time for a catch up.

Laura – Oh chicken I am so sad that your op didn’t go well. My friend was in the same situation as you and her bowel was stuck to her uterus and her appendix was stuck to her ovary. She had to have a full laparotomy and had a bowel surgeon and a gyny surgeon both operating at the same time. Anyway, in a long winded way, what I am trying to tell you is that although she had to have major surgery, everything is now much better. She has had one cycle of IVF since (BFN unfortunately) but she is now going for her 2nd cycle. Don’t lose hope chuckles, it may take some time but you’ll get there. Big (but very gentle as you’re sore) hugs being sent your way  

Mirra – Hiya chick just got back from Turkey yesterday. Had a fab time and it was just what I needed. It was scorching hot so have got a lovely tan. The time difference is 2 hours ahead of UK sweetie. Not long until your big adventure now!

I haven’t given up yet matey. I am fully determined to get the LWH to try me on a few different regimes before I throw in the towel and opt for DE. I am just trying to keep my feet firmly on the ground this time. I have to say though the consultant at CARE was lovely. He shot straight from the hip. After reviewing my notes, I didn’t just have a poor response, there was little to no response at all on both times. My follies never made it past 9mm. 

Nicky – Sorry only just replying but I was in Turkey. On both abandoned attempts my FSH was the lowest it had ever been (8.5) and my E2 was 250, so they were my best odds at a successful cycle. I am going to ask LWH to do the AMH and Inhibin B tests so that I have the full story.
How are you, where you up to on your cycle honey??

Linziloo & Inconceivable – I am on DHEA too. Started taking it in May after my 1st abandoned cycle and have been taking it ever since. I had another abandoned cycle in June but it was too early days on the DHEA to say that it had made a difference. Hopefully my next tx will be better and I will have been taking the DHEA on and off then for 4 or 5 months. Nicky is the best person to give advice on the old DHEA.
Linziloo - I too had to have a laparotomy for a cystectomy about 5 years ago now. Its bloody painful isn’t It.! Took me ages to get back to normal after it all.

Pam – Totally with you on the whole DE debate. I am slowly but surely coming around to the acceptance of DE if my next cycles go the way of the pear. It’s hard isn’t it? 

Roozie – Lovely to hear from you and I am glad all five of you (including you and DH) are doing well. I am really feeling for you with your decision making process. Big huggles to you from me. Good luck with whatever your decision is.

Merse – How are you matey? I amazingly have lost a few pounds while I’ve been on hols. As we stayed in Kas, Turkey I was eating loads of lovely fish and fruit so although the food was fab it was really good for me too. I am going back to Fat Ba**ards club on Thursday though for an official weigh in  

Laura and Ali – I know what you mean about the whole adoption debate. DH won’t even consider it at the moment. I would consider it. I think after we have exhausted all other avenues then maybe he would come around but at the moment he won’t even think about it. 
My auntie adopted a little boy 17 years ago and he came from a drug abuser and I swear he has been the most difficult child ever; he was diagnosed with AHD when he was about 5 and things have gone from bad to worse as he got older. He is the most selfish kid I have ever come across. My auntie now has terminal cancer and her son won’t even go into the hospital whilst she is in there as he doesn’t like the smell of the place…..What!!!! It infuriates me! There’s the whole nurture vs. nature debate going on. 

Emma – How is HK?  

Kerry – Is it still blissfully sunny in Cyprus? I am gutted to be back to the rain in the UK. Which car did you buy then??

Gabrielle – MY AF was really weird after my last cycle was abandoned. I had a normal AF straight after and then the month after that I went 40 days (I am usually a 24/25 day cycle). The drugs really do mess up your cycle so don’t worry too much.  

That took me ages, but I hope that everyone is ok.

Bye for now girlies xxx

P.s hello Pin, Dizzi and anyone else that I may have missed xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls,
Laura really sorry honey that your opp didn't go well  hopefully you'll be feeling better soon. When do you have to go back for a follow up, they may give you better news then? 
Well i'm feeling terrible as found out yesterday my sis is pregnant again she has a one year old and tried for one month yes ONE and got pregnant!!! How do you deal with that when you've been trying for nearly 5 years!!!!!!!!!!! Also i should be due this month  and got scan tom to check cysts  so all in all life's crap!!!
Sorry for me post but your the only people who understand how i feel!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

linziloo said:


> Natasha - thanks for the advice about the drugs. I've had to get them through the clinic now as it was too late to get them from anywhere else. But I will know in future (hopefully though I won't need them again). You mentioned about putting your Gonal F in the fridge, it doesn't say that on mine?? I wonder why? Also, you are on 900iu is that right? I'm on 450iu, I thought that was the highest dose? Do you have to mix yours up? Sorry for all the questions, I'm starting my Gonal F tomorrow and don't want to waste any by doing it wrong!


Hi linziloo

Yes, Gonal F should be kept in the fridge...I'm very surprised that this was not mentioned to you. You should also keep your Pregnyl/Ovitrelle (your HCG trigger injection) in the fridge. If you've not put them in fridge already then I would do so now.

No, I'm not on 900iu...I've just been prescribed 900iu prefilled pens and I can get X many injections out of each one. I'm actually not a poor responder (the opposite actually) but I am a "moderator" on this IVF board which was why I was replying to you on this thread, when I saw your question about drugs  With our first IVF I was on 250iu for first week but was a bit slow to respond so I had my dose increased to 450iu for 2nd week...then with our 2nd IVF, I was prescribed 4 days of 450iu as they wanted to give me a real boost to begin with, followed by 4 days of 300iu, which was then dropped right down to 225iu for 2 days and finally 75iu for last day as I was at risk of OHSS. I've never been prescribed higher than 450iu but I have heard of ladies being prescribed 600iu Gonal F.
This time round I'll be starting on either 375 or 300iu...yet to be decided ! I have the prefilled Gonal F pens and you just attach a new needle each time...if I'm on 300iu then it will mean that I get 3 injections out of one pen. I have some drugs left over from previous treatment cycles so can use those if I am prescribed the higher dose then I can use those. The prefilled pens are really easy and means I don't have to bother about any mixing !

Wishing you lots of luck & fingers crossed you won't have to even consider buying any more drugs for IVF !!!  
Natasha


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Merse

It feels like someone has kicked you in the stomach when someone tells you they're pregnant, so I can only imagine how you must be feeling as its your sister. I had a similar experience with DH's sister, she has 3 beautiful healthy children and with her last one she caught by mistake and so it felt like a slap in the face for me. I absolutely adore my nieces & nephew, but sometimes they are an all too painful reminder that I haven't managed to have any cousins for them to play with yet.
Chin up honey.

Sarah xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Swinny, yes do feel like i've been kicked in the stomach. My sis also wants 3 children so i will have to cope with another one after this! It just seems so unfair that i can't even have one   Have spent the day in bed crying and feeling very sorry for myself, and dreading my scan tomorrow which will prob be more bad news!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sorry can't keep chin up today xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

I'm so sorry to hear about your op Laura - it never rains but it pours. Hopefully you'll be out of pain soon.
What about some liquid pain killer? Some dry white?
If you have this other op, will you still be able to have IVF?
How does hydro stop you getting pregnant? Sorry to be so dumb.

Merse - so sorry to hear you're feeling bad too.
It's such a kick in the teeth. My sis had no trouble either, and she was 38 and 40 when she got pg. I won't have any eggs left by then, so lucky I didn't wait!
But I wouldn't wish IF on her, and I'm glad for her - it's just hard to hear.
Good luck for your scan tomorrow - I'm sure it must be good news after the week you've had. Law of averages mate, law of averages. 

Sarah - glad to hear you're still positively looking into options, even if you're a bit wary. 
Glad it's nice and hot in Turkey! I booked our flights today - DH has decided he can get some more time off as he's having an op, so he'll be with me for two weeks not one. Yay!
Have you thought of going to the Jinemed?

Linz - Jinemed says they're going to put me on either menopur or Menagon, plus Cetrotide. I don't know anything about Menagon, but I'll let you know how I get on. Are you asking your cons for a specific protocol?

Inc - Counselling is so helpful, to work out how you really feel about going on and trying again. I'm going to get some if this cycle goes boobs up, certainly. 

See my new puss? I wasn't meant to have a new cat till after Turkey, but The Kitten Formerly Known As Dave would have been homeless if we didn't have him. He was riddled with fleas, and underfed too.
Anyone suggest a name for him? I can't call him Dave!

Nicks - when do you start stimming, birdie?

Rooz, Pin, Pam, Odette, Carole, Bodia, Ali, Emma, Kerry, Gab, Dizzi - hello!!!
Bet I've still forgotten someone. Come out, come out, wherever you are...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Thought we'd have a nice day out today and went up to Manchester to see the hacienda exibition, then a bit of retail therapy. But it has rained all day  got absolutely soaked, and had combats and flipflops on, unlike all the Mancunians who were virtually in winter clothes 

Natasha - It doesn't say on my Gonal F to keep in the fridge, it just says to keep below 25 degrees. Maybe it is because mine isn't pre-mixed? I have to keep it in the fridge once its mixed up if I have any left over, then I use it the next day?? This is so confusing 

Miranda - My cons decided what drugs to put me on. I left it all up to them really (apart from the DHEA which I haven't told them about). I haven't heard of Menagon or Cetrotide either. Fingers crossed for you xx ps. love your little cat, I wish we could have one, I always had cats before I met DP, but he isn't keen on them 

Merse - you poor thing. Believe me, having a sister with 2 kids and trying for another, and a sister - in - law with a baby, and I'm sure trying for another, I know exactly how you feel  but at the end of the day, they can't not have there own families just cause we can't. Our time will come. I just think to myself that I'll be a better mummy than any of them, it makes me feel better  

Laura, hope you're ok, honey. I know it takes time, but I'm sure you will feel better about things soon xx

Swinney - Yes, the op was horrid. I had complications though, and ended up staying in for 5 days!
Did your cyst come back? I think mine has already, unless I'm just being paranoid. I'll know in a week or so when I have my 1st stimms scan  

Well, I'm off to get DP to do my injections. 1st Gonal F tonight 

Hi to all I've missed.

Linziloo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

linziloo said:


> Natasha - It doesn't say on my Gonal F to keep in the fridge, it just says to keep below 25 degrees. Maybe it is because mine isn't pre-mixed? I have to keep it in the fridge once its mixed up if I have any left over, then I use it the next day?? This is so confusing


That explains things !! Mine are prefilled pens and yours aren't...the Gonal F prefilled pens need to be kept in the fridge...as yours aren't prefilled then you don't need to keep in fridge until you've mixed them 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Merse - glad I haven't got any sisters to get preggers! My bro had a little boy before we were trying.  Think it was a 'blink and I'm pregnant' case though for SIL (she has two others from prev rel).   Hope you feel more upbeat soon and the scan goes OK.  
Linz - good luck with the stimming!  Great to be starting.  SP is so quick.  
Mirra - why don't you call him lucky!  
LB - hope pain is settling now you poor thing.  Least one hydro is gone   Don't worry bout when you are pregnant - your fat uterus will just push everything out of the way  
minxster -great you are off again - NHS too!  
Swinny - glad you had a good hol AND lost weight   - the race is on girls!  
Welcome to Gab   my cycle was about 33 days instead of 25 after previous IVF's - don't worry!  
Inc - chin up girl - counselling may help.  Its good to have someone who wants to listen to your whole story.  
Hi others I've missed!
Waiting for AF now.....
 
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Linz - My DH hated cats when we got together - he's still not keen on them in general, but he absolutely loves the ones we've had. It broke his heart when the first had to be put down and the second, when he was killed on the road a month ago, my goodness he was sobbing.
He loves this one too - it's just that he wasn't brought up with them I think.
Well worth the risk of getting one - just say you'll take care of everything and let him fall in love over time, I say.

Nicks - I thought of Lucky, but it seems like a very 1950s name for a cat! I've gone through Merlin, Carbonel, Larry, all sorts, but nothing fits somehow.

Natasha - hi! I've never had Gonal F, but is it the synthetic version of Menopur? Good luck with your tx!

Laura - you feeling better at all?

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Feel crap today, been crying most of day.  Think I'm gonnaa have an early night, maybe things will seem better tom?

Mirra - What about Morag? Good witches cat name. 

I'll try do personals tom, have read through but all jumbled in my head now.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies, just thought id pop in and say hello again. Miranda - I love your new puss, hes handsome isnt he, like Nicky i thought of Lucky too!!! as i thought hes lucky to have you , coincidence or is it  . In response to yr last post, i was on 450iu and managed four follies. The problem was there was hardly any response and then there were four follies on my right ovary (left ovary was def taking a hol somewhere else) They grew quite quick too!!My cons wasnt sure what to do on the day of my final scan then he eventually made up his mind and decided to go for EC. My oestrogen levels showed that there was at least 3 eggs and lining was ok too. Anyway on the day ,2 eggs were collected and sadly only one fertilised, you know the rest of the story. Im not sure whether it was the quality of the egg or that i didnt respond well. God only knows right! Anyway my cons reckons that doing SP next time may help (although he wasnt very reassuring) which is why im curious about other drug regimes. Its difficult though how do you suggest something without it sounding like you are doubting someones decision. I can only hope he knows what he is talking about. He has also suggested that i take aspirin now as he thinks it could have been an implantation problem. Im also going to ask for supps next time as lst time it was just 2 injections post ET.
Linziloo - Just wanted to say good luck with the stimms   coming your way, you'll need to let me know how you get on with Gonal F. Hope injection went ok. 
Swinny/Nicky - Just wanted to say thanks for the welcome and the reassurance. The odd thing is that the nurses did not mention to me that AF may be late after a failed treatment cycle, when we telephoned to give our result and ask for our follow up appointment. My cycle is usually 28 days, 30 at the very latest. I wouldnt have known this was the norm if you girlies hadnt told me apart from the clinic telling us when we rang up with our second BFN.

Anyway going to go as this is the second time ive typed this lap top playing up, so will post it now..Lots of Get well wishes coming your way Laura, and hope you feel better soon. Merse..  xx

Take care everyone and hello to anyone else that ive missed...Gab


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gab - I would try and word it so he/she's in no doubt that you trust them, but you (as the paying client) would like to try something, just once, to see if it worked. I think you could say to them, 'I know you're the expert, but to feel really confident and positive about this treatment, and feel I have some sort of control over what happens to my body, I would like to try XYZ.
'I really don't want to overrule any decision you want to make, but I feel strongly that I want to try XYZ and feel that that sense of positivity and empowerment will help with the outcome.'
After that it's up to the particular ego of your cons I guess, but I wouldn't want to be under someone who disregarded me if I said that.
See what they suggest, then adapt what they say to what you've learned through FF - it's wat we all do!
SP will help enormously - I got four times the eggs I did on the LP. Though four times ONE... Ahem.
Anyway, SP, DHEA, PMA and no PMT for you, girlie. You'll be fine. As long as you only use acronyms.


Laura, sweetheart. I wish I could give you a big squeeze. It's awful feeling vulnerable after an op anyway, without all the other things making you feel dreadful. Morag's good! But like most of the ones we've come up with, predominantly female.
He's named now - a kind of female name, but still. I wanted to call my first baby Coco, but a) I was overruled and b) where is the baby already. So the kitten is called Coco.

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Coco is chocolate!? maybe you will have to call him Bourneville Coco??  I always like to give my pets long names   What about Merlin?  Tim says Sooty!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My 70 per cent cocoa chocolate IS black! Bourneville Coco's nice though - sounds like a proper kennel breed name.
I thought of Sooty too!
He seems to like Coco though. He doesn't like the dogs! But he's getting used to them - have had to leave him to cope while I work today.
Hope he'll be ok. He seems to hide under the kitchen units when he's feeling insecure.
Hope Tim's looking after you well!
xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls, thanks for trying to cheer me up yesterday, but i wasn't going to be cheered up so stayed in bed and didn't talk. (poor DH) I needed to wallow in my misery!! Any way been for scan this morn, cysts are still very small, so far too small to be removed so thats one good thing! So going for short protocol next cycle feel really nervous as i'm gonna be on max stims and they said theres nowhere to go from that! But to try and stay positive as had a response first time! They also said theres no sign of endo at the mo so thats good news too! Got to get some drug prices now as i asked if i could get my own they said yes but to be wary about getting them from abroad!
Laura hope you are feeling betta today hon, its a shame we don't live closer we could have cried together yesterday! 
Mir you cat is lovely and i love the name Dave!  If we don't have a baby we are getting another dog an gonna call it Depady!!! 
Gabrielle have you done short protocol before?
Nicks are you on stims yet?
Linziloo hope injections are going well?
Hi to everyone else lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Feeling bit better today, been playing on face book, never get the time to do it so thought I would try now a have some free time.  

Started peeling off my dressings today too, off to drs tom to get all the stitches out... there seems alot of them.    Last time I had major surgery and only had 2 dissolvable ones.. so far I have 4 stitches and thats just from 2 dressings... 4 more to go!!

I'm going to email my hospital all my concerns about the future.  See what they say, may even try to book in for counselling session this week too as I'm off (I hope).

Mirra - its always nice when you choose a name, one will just feel right and you know its for him... oh new kitten, I love pets... can't wait til we move and I am going to let my kitty have kitty's!!

Merse - Sorry you had a **** day.   I really feel like i'm at the end of the road with this, I have a hydro that can't be removed so I guess that stops me thinking about donor too as no point. can't produce an egg, can't carry a baby... nowhere to go.  Maybe i'll have to spend all our savings on holidays and eating out!  

Nicks - How you feeling? Gone nuts yet??

Who else is cycling... I feel so confused i've only been away a few days!!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Just a quick one

Laura - Glad to have you back on board - sorry to heart about your complications - I know youre down at the moment but take one day at a time and recover first.

I wish I could hug you right now sister!  
Stay strong! 

Miranda - cutie puss or what!  

Hello to everyone else! 
Odettex

Bit low at the moment - can't believe I'm still childless after hitting 40


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Odette - saw your post on donor thread. What are your plans next?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - Hugs back at you. XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura you need to have a follow up to see where you can go from here try not to give up hope  (thats my department!)
Sending lot of   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Laura/Merse, glad you're both feeling better   

Merse, good news about the cysts, it won't be long till you're cycling again  

Laura, I've never heard of 'hydro's' before  What are they, I hope you don't mind me asking?

Natasha, thanks for the advice, I've spoken to one of the nurses at Care today just to clarify everything, so I know what I'm doing now, honest   good luck with your tx.

Miranda, I thought about getting a kitten without telling DP first. The trouble is, we've got leather sofa's and its bound to scratch them, which DP will blame me for. I just think it will cause arguments, as if it does anything wrong, DP will be blaming it on me   Mind you, if I end up childless and barren, then I will definately end up being 'mad cat woman' with hundreds of cats 

Gab, thanks for the good wishes. Injections are going ok so far! Feel bloated already, then again thats probably cos I've stopped smoking and so been eating loads just lately 

Hope everyone else is ok?

Linziloo xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Inconceivable - At the moment I am waiting on  a date for  a hydro(to cut my last remaining tube).  This is a real pain(literally! ) as until then I'm going nowwhere on this baby train.

I have been told to give up trying ivf with own eggs from my London Clinic but a spanish clinic think I should have one more go.

So I am going to have another go probably in Spain, if that doesn't work maybe a naural IVF cycle at the Create Clinic and if that fails DE.

What about you?  Where are you on this baby train?  Refresh me.

OdetteX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linzi -  hydros are water that builds up in the fallopian tubes and is trapped there due to damage and then when an embie is put in it it killed by the nasty fluid.  So they HAVE to come out.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!


Odette - nice to have you back, birdie. Once you have a date for the hydro you're all set then? Repeat after me - 40 is just a number... It's funny though, I was talking to the Turkey clinic guy and telling him I turn 35 two days after i come home and he said, oo, well we'd better get on with it then! And laughed. As if a day or two is going to make any diff.

Laura - Gawd, you're so in the wars, what with the physical crappiness and the emotional fallout. 
How long are you off work?
I love peeling bandages and plasters off - having fun over there?

Inc, Linz, Merse, and everyone else - sorry I'm not doing too many personals tonight as I feel like someone's kicked me in the head! 

I'll do a proper post tomorrow.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I hope noone has kicked you in the head... I'll sort them!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Weird bug! Need to go to bed veeery early I think.


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Laura, do they have to remove your fallopian tubes then? You can still do ivf though? You poor thing, you must be so sore. 

Miranda, hope you feel better soon 

Well, I've just had 1st   of this cycle, feel really depressed, maybe it's the drugs 

Hi to everyone else

Linziloo xx

ps, does anyone know if it is ok to take co-codamol whilst on stimms? I have got period pains/back ache from hell, usually dose up on co-codamol, but I wasn't sure if it's ok?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi!

Feeling a little better now, but still weird. Going to bed in a mo.

I think it's ok to take painkillers while on stims - they're not contraindicated. Have you got a nice hot water bottle too? That should help, both with the pain and with stimming the ovaries too.

xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

40 is just a number   40 is just a number 
40 is just a number 

40  IS JUST A NUMBER FOR GODS SAKE!

odette x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I think I should do the same as am so depressed about it.  Odette, am considering my options having been told not much hope with my old eggs.  And yet somehow,  I cannot reconcile myself to it and DE doesn't seem appealing at the mo and my DH is adamant that he doesn't want dE.  So, am in a pickle.  Considering the Lister (no money, though) and have booked Create for 17 Nov.  WL is huge.  If you are considering doing a cycle, book it now.  I hesitated for about 2-3 wks and have to wait much longer now.  My AMH was not great last time I had it measured, so don't know whether this cycle in Nov will be worth it.  

I don't see myself without a kid.  Will have to keep repeating this... Would dearly love my own baby....  My old sis got pregnant at 44 - unwanted pregnancy and she terminated it... Honestly, god gives babies to the wrong people and I wonder why...

Laura - I do hope you feel better soon.  You are still feeling vulnerable from the op, but I would not give up... There must be a way...

Miranda - a paracetamol should sort your head out, methinks...
Hello to everybody else...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Emailed all my questions to the clinic and they called and i missed the call as i'm so bloody slow at everything at the moment!!  They are going to call tomorrow.. bet they call just as I'm in with the GP! Bloody typical!!

In alot of pain tonight not sure why?  Maybe as tim gave me a hair wash and sort of standing bath thing..no shower!  So think it was all a bit much.. [email protected] off to beddy buys. 

Mirra - Hope you feeling better hon. XX

Rooz - your scan is this week I think?  

Love to you all, promise I will try to catch up on everything tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi everyone, only been away from the board for a few days and it's going to take me a while to catch up so please forgive the lack of personals.

LB - Sorry to hear the op didn't go as planned.  It took me a while to recover from my salpinectomy (sp??!) and at times I wondered if I would ever feel normal again, but believe me after a couple of weeks it'll seem like a distant memory.  Sending you   I hope the clinic can answer all your questions   

Mirra - Your new pussy looks so cute!  I want one - shame DH is allergic..or so he says.  I just think he's afraid of them!

Merse - Glad you're feeling better.  I know how you feel.  I also have a uber fertile sister who can seem to get pg just by looking at her DH.  It's just not fair  

Nikster - Sorry to hear that your CD was painful.  Not long to go now before you start stimming.  All being well I should start in a week or so.  On the one hand I'm feeling quite blase about it and on the other I'm dreading another failed tx.  Still, cycling with you guys should help.

Hi to everyone else.

HK is great.  Moved into our apartment a week ago and it's so lovely to have all our things around us again.  Still not working but am not really planning to until after Christmas.  That said, I need to find a job first!  The weather has cooled a little but it's still very humid.  Am getting used to having a permanent sweaty top lip and shiny face!  After a few weeks of moderate drinking I'm now on the wagon until after tx.  I thought I'd find it hard but am turning into a mocktail connoisseur - have given up thinking about the calories.

Anyway, just a quickie from me as I'm meeting a freind for qwaffee (there's so many Americans here!).

xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Laura it seems like you have been having a terrible time of it.  I hope you are feeling better soon.  Thinking of you.

Had a fun packed weekend.  Went to a foam party at our local pub on Friday and some tool decided he would throw me in (forgetting that underneath the foam was a concrete floor), hence I have massive bruises on my knee and elbow!!  But I am soldiering on.

Saturday night popped into another pub (I was driving so wasnt drinking), I had only been in there 10 mins when I started to feel unwell, really bad pains in my stomach.  I managed to get outside before collapsing in the car park and having to be taken away in an ambulance!!

Hospital checked for eptopic which I thought was funny as there was no chance and checked for appendicitis but it was neither of these.  They settled on the fact it probably had something to do with my endo, gave me pain killers and sent me home!!

Went to see fertility Dr yesterday for another Zoladex injection and mentioned it to him and he said it was nothing to worry about cause the pain has now gone!!

I am not convinced, I was in so much pain that surely it cant be nothing - anyone got any ideas??

Anyway apart from that everything is fine.  Diet still going well, apart from an alcohol blip on Friday night.  Still lost 19 pounds altogether.  Started running a bit in the gym now as well which I am really proud of.

Hi to everyone else, take care

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
KJ - sorry about your pain.  Not sure of the explanation though - probably nothing serious or you'd know about it now!  Maybe gallbladder?  
LB -hope you are healing up now babe.  Was it questions about your future IVF that you sent?  Hope you don't miss them today.  
Mirra - hope you are feeling better soon and that the killer bug was short and sweet  
Odette - PMA! It is only a number and there are plenty of us around that age on here - mine is next May
Emma - great to here you are going again soon.  Much better now that you have your life and apartment sorted though. Oh to be a lady who lunches!  Hopefully the low stress will be helpful on your next go.
Linz - how's the stimming?  Bet it feels like routine now!  
Inc - how goes it?  
merse - glad scan was OK - another one starting soon too!  
Dizzy - very quiet - aren't you going again soon?  Still on nights?  
To all ye others -  
 
Nicks


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls,
Laura hope you catch that call today and you are feeling a bit better? 
Nicks when do you start stimming?
Kerry hope pain doesn't come back doesn't sound very nice! 
Mir hope you feeling betta today?
Odette it is only a number don't get hung up on it!!
Emma hope you enjoyed your qwaffee!!!! 
Linziloo are you a bit more upbeat today?
I've just been ringing round for drug prices and Fazeley at Tamworth can save me £330.00! I asked my clinic yesterday if i could shop around they said i could but couldn't guarantee they would be ok and that they should be EU standard. So now i'm worried and think i should get them from the clinic what does everyone think? 
Hi to everyone else  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Merse - Get them from Ali at Fazeley, he is a proper chemist not a dodgy drug pusher I promise!!  Apparently his sister had IVF and thats why he does the drugs so cheap.  He really is lovely and you don't pay until you have the drugs in your hand... I think the clinics just make alot from the drugs (as well as everything else).

Emma - Great your settling in so well, whats your new apartment like?

KJ - I had a similar thing a couple of years ago i collapsed at work and couldn't stand etc, they gave me antibiotics at the time as couldn't find anything.  Went as quick as it came and never came back.  Well done on the weight loss... foam party sounds fun!

Rooz- How are you??

Nicks - Yes was questions about IVF and if there is anything else they can do for the fluid on the side they couldn't get too.

Hows the rest of the gang?

I had my stitches out this morning and saw the GP, she signed me off for another week so I'm back to work next Wed.  Said it's all healing fine.

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and Tim picked up my DHEA from the post office this mornign.... think I should start straight away?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Laura glad you are healing well!No news from the hospital yet then?
Will def get my drugs from him then he sounded really nice!
take it easy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No they normally do the phone calls in the afternoon, think they busy with patients in the mornings.  She called at 5pm yest!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Back to waiting again then! xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - yay! DHEA! I think our team should record a version of YMCA:

PR, there's no need to feel down. 
I said,  PR, pick yourself off the ground. 
I said, PR, 'cause you're in a new clinic
There's no need to be unhappy. 

It's fun to stay at the D-H-E-A 
It's fun to stay at the D-H-E-A

Merse - I can't believe they spun you a line about dodgy drugs! Rascals! 75 Menopur is 75 Menopur, end of. It's not like they can cut it with chalk or something!!!  
Money-grabbing baskets.
I spoke to Ali, but it was too late for me - he was bloody LOVELY. Such a gentle man.

Nicks - I find all bugs are short and weird at the mo! Reckon there's labs releasing them into the air. How's the drug regime going on? Feeling good?

Kerry - OUCH! for the loon who threw you to a concrete floor - ouchee! You should sue. Hope the bruises are fading. Though I quite like bruises to show off to people.
Hope that pain turns out to be nothing. Worrying though.

Emma - glad to hear all's ok in HK. I like heat! But if you're permanently sticky maybe not. I can't bear driving to work in the morning freezing, knowing it's going to be boiling by the afternoon. I just want to be at home.

Gawd, Inc, that must have stung a bit, with your sis - 44 and a termination? gah.
It's your turn next, birdie.

Odette - after you with that wine! I do that with my AMH you know - 0.69 is just a number, 0.69 is just a number, 0.69 is just a number...

Right - must find the cat and walk the doggies.

Everyone else - hi!
Rooz - how is everything?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Just wandered - do I have a go at the Lister - no wl or wait for this geeta woman on the 15 nov.  Virtually no cancellations.  By the way if anybody is desperate they have 26 oct available at 11.30 and I can't  make it as I work too far away for Rayner's lane clinic.  
Have been advised to do egg donation .  Amh really crap 1.8.  Virtually no eggs.  I had 3 at my first and last egg collection on max stims.  Do I give up or have a go?  Any thoughts?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

D  H  E  A  

Great Lyrics Mirra!!

Inc - I am at the worlds most backward thinking clinic and I got 4 eggs on maxx stimms and they reccommended one more go.  If DE is not for you then you may as well give one more shot? You don't sound ready to give up.  For me I would go for something different (CREATE) just as I've heard good things about them and I don't see the point of doing same thing twice but thats just me.  Welshbird had a cycle abandoned and only 2 enbies on full simms and then did gentle IVF got 3 embies and a BFP.. gives me hope.

Well no phone call, I emailed her again as when I phoned they said she has had to go into clinic all afternoon.

Im feeling much better physically now.  Still feel a bit in shock. I've never heard of peoples insides being so crap they can't even find things in there! Is there anything else that can possibly go wrong now? no eggs, insides all a mess, hydro thats stuck in there.... you think someone is telling me something?  Actually I could have a immune issue to stick on that as well.. that would just top it off!  

XX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - hope things get better for you.  You are so young.  I would be inclined to think bcs of your age that you have good quality of eggs but you have less quantity wise.  I had a post from a girl on ARGC thread + high FSH who did a donor egg cycle with her sis + FEZ both negative and then had a successful cycle at the ARGC - only 3 embies, which resulted in BFP. The argc don't even measure AMH just FSH.  So all you need to get sorted is the hydro thing.  It may be worth while checking other clinics. 

Thx for your post.  You are right  I don't feel ready yet though I am thinking about it.  Welshie sent me a PM.  She wasn't on max stimms on the abandoned cycle.  I was on 600 puragon and produced only 3 eggs, 2 embies, so am unlikely to have more than one follie, one egg if I am lucky to get fertilisation.  I didn't get bad fertilisation last time considering the nos.  2 out of 3.  Wish I could get at least earlier app.  

Hello to everybody else.  Hope you are all well...  All the best, 
Are you guys all working or focusing on tx?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Inc, my AMH is 0.69 - you're not dead yet! I got four eggs last time, on 375 Menopur.
though I don't know what measurement you're using - is it the Lister's measurement, where 2.2 to 6.8 is normal? Or the one on the net, which goes up to 45?
You only need one - I know that sounds trite but it is in fact true. The Lister will let you carry on even with only one follie.
I'm working - I can't afford not to! I'd love to give up work, I really, really would.

Laura - it's going to be our anthem, I've decided.
And that is NOT no eggs - you got four, my darling. Four lovely, juicy eggs, which you will again, so there.
So what if you've got a bit of a sty for innards? The baby won't mind I don't think. In fact, it could be a blessing, you'll not have to tidy up much when they're born - they'll just think it's normal.
As long as your womb is warm and it's getting fed I should think it'll be happy. The baby doesn't live in your tubes or your bowels, so there's no reason why you can't carry.

xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I had my amh done at the UCH.  Funny that the Lister measurement is so different.  This one also went to 45 methinks. 

Miranda  - you seem to be the positive thinker around here.  good luck girl!!!

Must go and try to eat sth otherwise my eggs will be even crappier than they are at the mo... 
My appetite is gone at the min.  Not bad weigth wise, but i wonder otherwise...

Well, well,  maybe if I have a donor egg baby it turns out the most beautiful thing ever.... Still would love my own babes even if ugly as hell!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Talking of food i'm starving, I emailed tim a shopping list earlier, we have nothing in.. I've had a piece of peanut butter on toast and then half a packet of chocolate drops! There was a tim of veg soup but it looked boring and ben in cupboard about 10 years!

Mirra - You do make me smile.  My flat is a tip so maybe a blessing if baby used to living in a sty prior to birth! Unfortunatley the tubes are conected to the uterus and so can stop implantation if you have water in them.  

Inc - Yes your right, I need to do some more research on the subject! And yes Mirra is a star always here to lok after us and make us smile. Yes I am young but think I had my ovaries transplanted with my nan's at some point over the last couple of years!! 

Few weeks ago I was reading something on the net about trials for swapping the genetic material of a D Egg and the recipient so it has the strength of the young egg but genes of the mother.. have to keep my eye on that!

XX


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Team PR,

i thought i'd better send a quick post as i have been trying to catch up and not really succeeded !!  I thought i was nearly there last night as was on page 21 ish, then realised there was a new thread - so i thought i'd better post soonish so you don't all forget about me.

We have been on our hols.  We had a week in Alnwick, Northumberland, which was fab (dispite the rain and wind   ),  then went visiting family.  Then DH has been decorating and trying to finish our wonderful new bathroom.  He's built a brill cupboard and is now, as i type, putting the final coat of paint on the walls.  We've also been ordering new carpets and kitchen and bathroom floor coverings.

Bumps is doing well and is either going to be a boxer or tap dancer from the amount of kicks i get.  DH tried to listen to the heartbeat last week and got a kick in the ear     it was v funny to see.

I hope everyone is doing ok - i'm still confused as to where everyone is up to so will try to read up as soon as poss.  I did read the sweary bits though - v v naughty of you all     

take care all  

Pin XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah, bum, Laura! Knew I'd get it wrong! Can they not drain that fluid off periodically? Or, surely if your tubes have been taken away - though I know that would make you sad as no chance of a natural pg - then the fluid won't be there?
I do my main shop once a month - I have a freezer as tall as me and it's always stuffed. I feel anxious if it isn't. So if there's a nuclear war we'll be good for about three months I reckon.

Inc - you'd be surprised - I get very, very down times. But I feel positive the rest of the time. Can't see the point of dwelling on things so I try and not do that. But sometimes it catches up with me and gives me a good hiding. Bah.

Pin - hello there!   that you saw all our bad behaviour. However, it gave me a good laugh! And gave the mods a bit of a workout, running round cleaning our act up...
Hee! He's better get used to being kicked! Babies don't mind who's on the end of their foot. Do you know if bump is a he or a she yet? Chosen names?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls
Hope you are all sat down as I have some NEWS!
I did a test yesterday and it was positive!   Followed by 2 more home tests and one at the clinic. I was so shell-shocked I just didn't know what to do yesterday.  We've been married and trying 3 years on the 10th. I am only just starting to believe it after a digital test today that said the actual word! Can't even post it! I keep going into complete denial so maybe if I tell you all it will seem more real.  I did a test cos my boobs felt a bit heavy and because I am DRing they should have been shrivelled and menopausal. AF was only really due on Mon as I think I ov'ed 2 weeks before so very early days.
Mirra - I will deffo be singing the DHEA song!  
Chat soon
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Nicks thats fab news!! Wow wow wow!! I thought you didn't want one of those cheap natural babies??!!! 

Over the moon for you chicken!!!  

So whats next? You gonna get some beta's done or just hang out for a week or two and have a scan

Oh I'm so chuffed!


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh Nicki thats bloody fantastic news, let me be the first to congratulate you.  You clever girl you!!

Laura I didnt know about tubes stopping you implanting.  Apparently I have two blocked tubes, could this be why I am not having any luck with the IVF?

Havent had any pain today, been back to gym, sweat my bloody boobies off cause the air con had broken!!  The pain is very similar to gall stones but it cant be that cause I had my gall bladder out three years ago!!

Hi Pin nice to hear from you, glad to hear bubba giving you grief!!

Well done again Nicki.

Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Sorry got side tracked! We shop once/ twice a week.  We only have a timy flat and so little freezer and Tim is dead funny with food. He won't eat things from the freezer once they have ice on them and things like that!!
As for my tubes.. My right has now gone.  My left was ruptured with my ectopic and there is lots of fluid there, they can't tell if its just fluid from the adhesions or in the remainder of my tube, either of which could leak into the uterus.  They can't get anywhere near to remove or clip it.  Nurse emailed tonight and has given my stuff to the consutlant who will call me in the next couple of days. Surely if they can get in to collect eggs they must be able to clip my tube too

Pin - Glad you had nice hols, next one will not be so relaxing I'm sure!!   And we wouldn't forget you!! X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

KJ - Blocked tubes/ damaged tubes are prone to having fluid in them, they can tell from a scan so if they haven't mentioned it then your tubes prob not got fluid in them.  They only remove them as a last resort as surgery gives you adhesions which then gives you more fluid!!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Nicki – OH MY GOD!!!!   That’s amazing news. I am so chuffed for you. Christ was that without stimms I am a bit lost as to where you were up to chick. But anyway, OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD!!!! WELL DONE YOU   xxx

Laura – Hello poorly pup . Hope you’ll be back on the mend in no time. Don’t you be giving up yet missy,it ain’t over till the fat lady sings and I aint singing! Have they actually said that the other hydro is inoperable?? Has the consultant been back on yet??

Oh and by the way can you ask your nan whether when she was switching your ovaries for hers did she accidentally swap mine with her auntie Mabels’??

Gab – I have found that all of the things that I’ve learnt about IVF and what happens to your body during your treatment I’ve found off websites like this. It’s a great little network and its so reassuring to know that others are feeling exactly the same way you do.

Merse – Sometimes you just have to wallow. Hope you’re feeling a bit better today. I really punish myself when I hear another pregnancy announced. Its not that you’re not happy for them, its just a slap in the face reminding you that its not you too. Totally with you on those feelings hun…..Anyway, I say bu**er em!! We’ll all have bigger and better babies than them anyhow, we’re just biding our time that’s all!

Odette –  

Mirra – Hope the new kitty brings you lots of luck for Turkey Lurkey! 

Pin  

Linziloo – Winter clothing is all we Mancs ever wear as its constantly rainy in Manchester, that’s why I had to escape to Turkey for a week so that my skin could change from blue to a milky white colour. What was the Hacienda exhibition like, I’ve not had chance to get down there yet God that brings back happy memories of my mis-spent youth!!

My cyst didn’t come back after my laporotomy thankfully, but I have to say that each time I have been on the stimms I have developed cysts, so maybe I am prone to them??

Good luck with the stimms matey. 

Has anybody heard from Bodia?? I wonder how she's getting on.

Night night team PR

Sarah xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh...my...GOD - what bloody excellent news Nicks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cannot believe it! Is that your first positive pg test ever? Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You beauty!

And while you're downregging too - that is truly amazing.



Laura - once or twice a WEEK? Gah - I'd go mad! I hate shopping. Ice on the packet? Wuss! He ought to come to my place. he'd starve, mind!


Sarah, Kerry - hello you two!

Right - I'm off to watch Hell's Kitchen.

Amazing news Nicks - I'm so thrilled. Another PR baby! We're doing well, aren't we?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Nicki,   thats brilliant news, well done. Maybe there is something in this DHEA then?! 

Sarah, the Hacienda exhibition was good. My Dp used to go there. I mis-spent my youth in other dodgy places  
It's good your cyst didn't come back. I wonder why mine keeps coming back?  

I've booked in for my day 8 scan  it's on Saturday at 8.30am. OMG, I'm so scared that I'll have no eggs, then that will be it for us. Sorry I'm being so negative, but trust me, nothing is going right for us.
DP is having a bad time at work, and he is depressed at the mo, but taking it out on me. So we had a  big row earlier.Had a big cry again. I've had a glass of wine (a big one) feel really bad, it doesn't help does it? Hope I haven't ruined my chances  God, I'm so hormonal!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm convinced that a large glass of wine can HELP, myself. I'm totally unconvinced that it would do any harm - as long as you're not downing spirits!

Relax - that's what works.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies, Hope everyone is well , 

What can i say Nicki, You clever girl...  xx Well done Im really happy for you. It always means so much more when someone gets a positive on here. Take extra special care nowxx(by the way were you taking DHEA honey)

Miranda - Loved the song..it did make me smile my order has arrived today, not sure if i take it or not   bit of a frady cat, it wont do any harm will it?

Laura - Hope you are feeling better xxx, my dh always says what swinny says its not over until she starts the chorus and she aint even got her mouthwash out yet!!!!

Inc -   

Merse -  

Odette -  

Pin -   , no doubt bump will be starting to wake up by now, a bit of night time footie!!!
Ive just joined the thread and everyone is the biz on here, hope you are enjoying all those Macdonalds.!!!!

Swinny - Hi honey , yes you are right i would really be lost if it wasnt for FF and to be honest I really thought i was all alone, when the cons told me about my poor response and i was going to give up hope until i came on here. You girls have really given me something to think about...that there isnt only one option..that there are other options out there ive even went on the CREATE HEALTH website which was a very interesting read.

Linziloo - Hope you are ok honey, get that full fat milk down yr heed. Hope injections are still ok you will be well on yr way now chick       for your stimms.xxx

Im really sorry if ive missed anyone out not very good at personals..so hello to anyone ive missed and hope you are well.

Well shes back again , i swear one day ill break that bl**dy broomstick of hers. It always make me sad when shes here though i am glad in a way, cause it just means the start again of another episode..by the way Miranda do i start my D H E A now if i dare!!!!!!
Im really curious about my progesterone, so i might get that tested before next cycle. Its really wierd i really felt as though it had worked lst time, i was having all symptoms until i bled which was 2 days before test day. Im sure the embie managed to implant because i only gave myself 2 pregnyl injections, one on the day of et and the other 2 days after, so surely they werent in my system for 10 days after, i was sure it was my own bodies Hcg keeping the symptoms going..(Im kidding myself on here arent i and Im really waffling here sorry). dh is fed up hearing this and noone else knows like i said..ssshhh

Also wanted to add, cant remember who had the bad pain, when i get pain from my endo last time before i got it lasered (Laser was the biz and would recommend it rather than having diathermy to the spots) the pain was really crippling one day..Took pain killers, then it was gone the next..I think though a scan will give any answers or even an abdomen examination or an internal one..if the dr/cons didnt do one then obviously they werent that concerned.

Anyway girlies, ive waffled enough..speak to you soon take care...once again..
Nicki...YOU RULE..!!!!!!!!  Gabxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi lovely PR people,

NW – YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!             
You did it!!! 
I thought you’d only just started stimming too….you confused the hell out of me. But guess you decided to be all clever and do it without!! I’m so chuffed for you matey, that’s incredibly fantastic news. It will feel completely unreal for a good few days I expect  - but keep looking at that stick and pinching yourself, it’ll sink in soon. (oh and pee on a few more just to get the satisfaction of seeing that line come up!!)

LB, so sorry i haven't come on earlier to send you some hugs after your yucky op. You sound as as though you are coping admirably with the after effects and you know that you'll get through this difficult patch. Hopefully some answers from your clinic will help too once they get back to you ( admittedly i''m 110% ignorant on the subject but instinctively i can't believe that all this hydro stuff can affect implantation to such a degree, they can surely "tidy things up" enough in there to keep your uterus doing it's job...??) And in the meantime, like you said, you've got Mirra to lift the mood round here! So, rest up chick and keep strong, things will get better for you, i have no doubt.xx

Merse, glad you had some +ve news about your cysts...hopefully all set to go now then with SP. Don't let them make you feel that this go is some kind of last shot at it - balls it is! You responded perfectly well 2/3 times and got pregnant twice, so  lst time was hopefully just a blip, and this time on more drugs, you may surprise yourself with a bumper harvest and some great embies. Even if you don't get may eggs again, it's quality not quantity as everyone here knows... i only had 5 eggs this time around after 3 miniscule follies (and probably no eggs had they tried to do an EC) on my cancelled cycle - and look what's happened. So stay +ve if you can.... made any progress wiht ordering drugs yet? Mine were from a v cheap pharmacy in East London - if for any reason you don't go ahead with Fazeley then i'll send you details, tho' Fazeley sounds like a good option. 

Emma - glad to hear you're bonding with Honkers and are all settled in your new pad. Avoiding work for as long as possible sounds like a v smart move - can def. only help with tx too. During this last GIFT cycle i did v little really and who knows, perhaps that helped? I certainly don't think i could have combined my previous job with it all... i'm too feeble by far!

Mirra - your DHEA cover track is great! Better get it copyrighted before that goes out as a Christmas no.1! Love the pic of your latest furry addition too.. is he going with you to Turkey as your lucky mascot. Perhaps you couild smuggle him in - no one would notice would they?  (Nicks could sort you out with something gassy so he'd play dead, i'm sure)

Right, better get to bed soon... pretty exhausted at the mo -  hard to sleep lately with lots on my mind. Still no further forward despite meetings last wk with various consultants - v confused about what's best and head fighting furiously with heart just about every minute of the day. (and night) I'm just praying we'll know what's right for us by next Tuesday when we have to decide finally.

Hi to rest of the PR possy....Swinny, Inc, Linzi, Odette, KJ, Pin and bump, Gab and everyone else. 

Rooz xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeeeehaaahhhhhh!  Nickster that's fantastic news.  I'm soooooo hapy for you.                Team PR really are on a winning streak.  Can't believe you got a natural bfp.  Obviously you have no issue with dodgy tubes?  Will you be going for a blood test? What wonderful news.  Let's hope Team PR are on a roll.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nicks Fantastic bloody news!! 
     
We are def on a roll on this thread long may it remain!!!
Well done!! Really pleased for you both!!   xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie as want to go and lay down.  Had a nightmare last night brown liquid started spirting out of my belly button, then there was this big puddle and then bubbles strating coming up from my belly button! How gross. Was terrifed. Called NHS diect who helped out and then at GP this morning... think it even freaked her out!  On 2 lots of antibiotics and awaiting a swab result now.  This means that glass of wine I was hoping for at the weekend is out the window.    Bugger.

Rooz - Sending you hugs, if we can help with anything or you need to run your thoughts by us then please just do.  

Nicks - Sunk in yet?

Linzi - you WILL have eggs on Saturday. I promise!!!!

Love to you all... need to go and lay down with my nasty belly.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Nicki - how fantastic.  Could you tell us a bit more?  Is your signature up-to-date?  Just wandered whether this should give me some hope, too.  

Laura - hope all is well. Must have been frightening for you.  Do take it easy.  

What clinics are you guys with as a matter of interest?  Anybody with the Lister to tell me their experience with PR?


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Laura, that sounds gross, you poor thing! When I had my last op, I had a hole in my belly button, aswell as a big cut across my lower belly. I had metal clamp things in my big cut, but my belly button had been glued, the glue came off though, and I ended up with a yucky hole, that kept bleeding and leaking. When I told my cons, he said that because the op took so long (it was about 4 hours) he didn't have the energy to sew my belly button up afterwards!!!  

Gab, I'm drinking a pint of milk a day, semi though, not full fat. I'm drinking half a pint for breakfast with protein powder, then half a pint at night, do you think thats enough?
I'm sure you'll be ok on the DHEA, isn't everyone on here taking it?! The way I see it, if it gets me pregnant, I would take anything, well virtually anything, no, in fact, I probably WOULD take anything!!

Emma, are you starting tx soon? What are the fertility clinics like in Hong Kong?

Roozie, good luck for next week, hope you manage to get some sleep!


Miranda, thanks for the advice last night 

Merse, do you know when you are starting tx yet?

Hi to everyone else 

Linziloo xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura that sounds terrible you poor thing!  When do you get results back from the swab?
Linziloo am starting the end of this month just waiting for AF!
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just had a thought do i need a prescription to get my drugs elsewhere or do i just ask for what in need and they send it to me xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - you need to have a prescription, if time is tight you can fax it over to him and then ut the original in the post.  Give him a call to arrange and he will get it all boxed up and sent to you, he can do next day delivery.

X


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Merse - you need a prescription - original!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks girls have just emailed clinic to ask for one! Do clinics normally supply needles etc when you get your drugs elsewhere or do i need to get those too? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Merse,

Clinics normally supply them i think - always have done in my case. Wessex should be able to give you all that kind of stuff, including cotton wool, medi wipes etc. You're paying enough so it's the least they can do!

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Very true Rooz!! I'll tell them if they don't my FF friends will be rd to sort them out!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - Barts gave me all the needles etc that I needed.  

Barts called (the lead consultant) and she was lovely, she said that my left tube they saw and was only a tiny bit there and so did not want to mess to much with my bowels as it looked ok what was there.  She said she really doesn't think I should give up just yet, she hopes for a better response now my hydro on the right has gone.  She was really lovely and positive and I'm feeling better.  She also said the reason I have so much liquid coming out of my tum is prob as they put a litre of 'special fluid' in my tummy to stop any further adhesions!    She is booking me in to a nurse clinic to get my prescription in about 6 weeks so will be a while til I start.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura thats fantastic news!!!!  Do you feel better about it now hon? xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I do thanks hon. Although I think I'm allergic to my antibiotic.. I'm covered in a rash.... oh my life is never dull.. you can say that at least!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - great news, apart from the rash...  Of course you should not give up...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Laura,

Just a quick one, saw yr post about the fluid, had the same after my lap and laser surgery, think the fluid is called adept and yes it does help further adhesions appearing after surgery so please dont worry ttfn..Get Well soon..xxx Linziloo - sounds good to mean..i must admit though we have a milk machine at work so every opportunity i was filling a cup up (that will account for the 6 lbs i put on in a month probably!!!) i think as long as you are having protein a long with the milk you will be fine..i was just trying to get big juicy ones..(Eggs i mean) because there was the chance we would be doing ICSI...Good luck chicken...Gabxxxx 

Home from clinic today didnt see cons could only see nurse anway, they will consider my request to change to Menopur from Gonal F (i even mentioned a bit of both but she said she hadnt heard of doint that ,she also said she wasnt sure there was much of a difference except like Miranda said Gonal F is made in a lab...I just wondered if anyone on here has had better results switching from Gonal F to Menopur?  My rational is that Gonal F works for loads of people unfortunately i didnt get a result last time so new drug/new protocol and lets wait and see..God it really is a lottery isnt it??

 - Just wanted to say thanks again for your help Miranda, i do feel that because of my endo Menopur might be better as in a little gentler ive got to give it a try, if i dont ill never know anyway, no doubt yr little kittie is up to tricks, cant remember what you named him..x

Counsellor was ok too, sometimes it just helps to chat doesnt it!!


Take care everyone...Gabxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - did you have stuff coming out of your belly button too


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Thanks for all your congrats first of all...but why?  I'm still in denial!  Good job I have lots of cheap e bay sticks (could have sworn they were dud before!)   Not arranged a blood test but have provisional scan booked - no can't believe that either! If it was IVF I might have believed it.  But this is just unreal. Me and DH keep having this strange conversation about how his   swam up and met my egg which seems something that only happens in other people or you read about in a book  
LB - dude your tummy sounds horrible   What antibiotics you on - is it Augmentin (Co-amoxiclav) - you might be allergic to Penicillin and need to change. Good news re tubes though and you can have your DHEA go soon  
Rooz - hi hun. Wish we could help you make your decision. You will have a lovely little family whatever   Glad they are all doing well. 
Inc - yes will update ticker in a min.  My recipe was DHEA, Clearblue fert monitor, pre-seed, 2 glasses of wine at a wedding, cervical dilation with sedation and a bit of downregging.  Oh and FSH was 10 ish this last month. Even a run and some digging in the garden this weekend!  Am blessed with normal tubes!
linz - great all that protein - its got to be good!    Your turn next  
Gab - I've only ever used Menopur.  Its debatable which is best (as are all things) but some say you need some LH for follicles to grow properly in PR's and gonal F is pure FSH. People get pregnant with both though.....  
Merse - hope you get your prescription sorted out soon, then fingers crossed! 
Mirra - we are on a roll now - lets hope it rubs off on everyone else. You can see I even had a glass or two of wine even though I hardly touch it due to my reflux  
Swin, Kerry, Ali, Odette, Pam   and all others I have forgotten.
Bodia, Pin - hi girls - need advice now!  How long have I go before I feel sick?  I am trying to stock pile food now just in case!  
Chat soon

Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - I know... wow... a nat BFP.... its like a fariytale!!  I'm on Flumoxicillin (?) and metablahblah (?) the latter I've had strict instructions not to drink on.  You think I should go back to Drs tom (that would be 3rd day in row) and get differetn antibiotics? Or just take the met ones? Bro and Sis bith allergivc to penecillian.    God my spelling terrible!  

I'm still really worried, I am changing my dressing every 3hours as its full of goo and seeking through.  Think if its still that bad tom I should maybe call anyway?  Anyone else had something so grim?  Maybe I should post on peer support.

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Flucloxacillin and Metronidazole   Yeah you might be allergic to Fluclox - you should stop if you have a rash.  See GP they can give you something else (one beginning with Ceph should do you   ) Roozer had a bit of an oozer too didn't she?!  
The clinic still have my 4 grand so its not quite a cheap natural conception yet!
Don't worry about the goo - better out than in!
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hope your right mummy nickster, this goo aint letting up... it even making farting noises sometimes when it comes out! Gross. I'll ask the dr for a ceph.. one tom then...    Sure Roozies Ozzies was just a dribble... this is a flood.  .  If you need help getting that money back you can just send us girls in!   You'll need it for a pram and cot and cute little booties!

Please please please let it ease up tom.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura,

I had mepore dressings on all the port sites and a big mepore dressing and a big dressing pad on my tummy button one. Most of the goo (if thats what i can call it) seeped out onto the dressing pad overnight(i was overnight in hospital) when i got home I was changing the dressings everyday as the tummy button one was a bit oozy. Did you have any stitches Dissolvable or no stitches at all. Sometimes if you have no stitches it takes a bit longer to knit together if you see what i mean. If in doubt honey i would go and see my  Gp tomorrow for a start you are a post op patient , you arent Tom, Dick and Harry who is always there on a monday morning trying to blag a day off work, so there should be no problem seeing you. I think it will also reassure you too, rash could be a heat rash, with an infection you do get hot sometimes, when im stressed out i come out in a rash aswell, any other symptoms along with it?. When you are in getting your wound site reviewed you could always pop it into the conversation. Hopefully yr GP will reassure you a bit more.
Try and rest, feet up , until you see yr GP and try not to worry ok (I know that is easier said than done)xxxGab


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nick, great minds think alike are you reading out the BNF as we speak!!!


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Evening all,

just a quick one as dinner is actually ready but DH is on the phone to my wonderful mother in law so i have a few mins.

Nikks - WELL DONE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm sooooooooooooo pleased for you    . If you are anything like me you will just take one day at a time and celebrate each milestone.  

By the way my MS started at exactly 5 weeks and carried on until at least 18 weeks.  As it stands at the mo, in the office i work in, two have had their babies and there are 5 of us currently pregnant and i an the only one who has had any type of MS - its not fair !!  Mind you i had enough for all of us   

Feel free to ask me anything although i am hardly an expert.  The only pee stick i ever did was this one - and i still have it    .  i didn't bother testing again incase the result changed, i just kept looking at the same one over and over again  

take care all

Laura - hope the ooozing stops soon!!

Pin xx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Laura, I'm allergic to Penicillin, it brings me out in a rash, maybe thats what it is. I would mention it to the doctors tomorrow xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls, I will call and speak tothe GP in the morning. Its just unreal, I've never seen anything like it!!  

Gab - I had 2 stitches in my belly button but they came out yesterday, ozzing started last night.I did have a large hard lump in my belly so I guess that was the infection ad now it has to come out?  

What would I do without you all!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello buggers!

Just to say that I've had a really sh*t day and though I've read through I can't summon up the energy to say what I want to, to each of you, much as I love you. And I do. You lovely squelchy PR people.

So, I will post tomorrow, with many protestations of lurve and smoochiness, ok?   Now. Bed calls. I'll be human in the morning, so I will.

And your exercise in the meantime is imaginative excuses for Miranda not to attend work tomorrow.

Is it good enough to say that 'if I hear my colleague chewing one more time I'll kill him'? 
Good work excuse? Or not?
I could explain that I've been listening to his upper palate slap against the back of his tongue for three or four years and I want out.

I'll write many personals tomorrow, sweetpeas - promise!

Mwoi, people.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - hope you feel better in the morning hon.  Yeah go on bunk off!!

ok work excuses...

1. Need to stay home and play with your pussy!  
2. Can't be arsed to go to work?
3. You are ill (boring)
4. Roof leaking/ boiler broken and need to wait for the builders?
5. You have PMT and are dangerous?  

X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura how is it today? It sounds disgusting?
Mir are you feeling better today?
Had some bad news yesterday it looks as though my sis had an early miscarriage.  She had tested 4 days early and had a positive then 2 days after that and it was a weak positive then yesterday (her due day for af) she started to bleed and did another one which was negative. So she called me as i'm obviously up on not keeping babies, i told her to ring the docs he said it was an early misscarriage and to assume she isn't pregnant! I think i'm taking it worse than her! She said it wasn't meant to be and the moral of the story is don't test early!!!!! Off to meet her and my niece for coffee and a chat later.
hope everyone else ok? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse -    Sorry to hear about your sister.  Its tough isn't it with all this additional stuff we have to deal with.  My sister In Law had a M/c last year and I felt terrible as i'd been so jealous of her. Crap, Poo.  Remember to look after yourself too.  

Mirra - Hows you?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Its weird cause after my bad day sunday i woke up Monday and was fine i had come to terms with it and felt totally fine! Its like you have to grieve for yourself then you can accept it? Does that make sense xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm at work - bah! I'll fill you in on all the rubbish of yesterday later - lots of small things, but culminated in me feeling like poo.  

How's you? Still oozing?

Sorry to hear about your sis Merse.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes love it does make sense... only it takes a bit longer than a few days with me to be honest!  Also I find myself distancing myself from my friends who I think are going to get preg soon, daft i know but I'm terrified of having to support a mate through a pregnancy. I'd be a mess!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Mirr glad you're feeling betta will be back on later to find out about yesterday! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Still ozzing but nowhere near as bad.. not changed the dressing since 8.30am and its not even seeping a little yet!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura i've lived through all my friends my sis and sil having babies so i think i've toughened up you hopefully won't have to, but if you do, you'll do it i think we are a lot stronger than we think we are!  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not sure I want to.  My sister has kids but she is older so I didn't want them when she had hers, none of my mates have had kids yet (none of the close ones), think I'd rather live in a box than deal with it!!

X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Now Laura you can't live in a box!! Perhaps we'll just have to go and live by Mirandas lake xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Glad its settling now LB  I know what you mean about trying to avoid people who might get pregnant. I feel like that about my friend who just got married.  I know they will try straight away.  Now I am so glad that she is on honeymoon and I can keep my news a secret! 
Merse - sorry about your sis.    It must be awful after that initial excitement. 
Mirra - hope work's OK - morning done already - its all downhill now!  
I left our audit meeting at coffee time - felt very tired.  Not slept well this week - keep waking up with things on my mind!!!
Chat soon
Nicks


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Oh Laura poor you, I cant believe how much sh*t you are going through at the moment.  My DH is alergic to penecillin and it brings him out in a terrible rash.  I hope you are feeling better soon.

Merse so sorry to hear about your sister.

Mir hope you are feeling better today.

My sister in law told me that her and her boyfriend (of 6 months) are trying for a baby.  I was absolutely gutted.  It sounds terrible but I dread the day she tells me she is pg!!

Diet going really well, lost 22 pounds now.  I will be a svelte size 12 before we know it (very far to go yet tho)!!

Anyway better go.
Speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## trueginger (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All,
I am new to this board and wanted to ask a question of you all.  I am 31 (just) and have now had two cycles of IVF with DH.  He had low sperm count to begin with and on the first cycle, I had 100units of puregon and only got 6 eggs (three immature) and 3 fertilised.  They were only 3.5 losing 0.5 for fragmentation.  This cycle ended in BFN.  This time, I had 300units of Puregon and got 16 eggs, 12 of which fertilised but were slow growers!  All of them, slow growers. I couldn't believe it!  Devastating.  In the follow-up appointment, I was then told that I am possibly going to have early menopause and my egg quality was poor because of my reserve is low. Has anyone else had this problem?  Is there any regimens that you find are better for egg quality or are you just unlucky, if the eggs are bad, you can only be pg via donor eggs. Would this be considered poor response?  I am just interested to know other people's experience before I entirely give up on the chance of a pregnancy that is wholly mine and DH's. 

Please help!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Your second cycle was good response wise.  Surely, they could have stimmed you for longer thus allowing your follies to grow to an appropriate size.  Any thoughts about switching clinics and going to a clinic that will give you a bit more personalised care.  In terms of personal attention to patients I would recommend the ARGc even though I had a negative cycle.  It's v. expensive,though.  Basic cycle is 8k inclusive of daily bloods, but they do monitor you on a daily basis and this may be what you need.  

At your age Ithink it's too early to give up on own eggs. I know I wouldn't.  I am still not giving up even though I am a good deal older.  

All the best,
inc


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Ginger
Sorry to hear your news. Sometimes egg quality can be compromised by overstimulation - you might be better with more gently stims and less eggs that are better quality. How many cells were they at best? It looks like the first time when you produced less they were better quality. No time to think about donor eggs yet though - you just need to find a regime that suits!  
Good Luck
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ginger - I agree with the others.  You had a good response, most clinics aim for 8 good eggs, so I think you need to talk to your clinic about a protocol that suits you.  I wouldn't call you a poor responder, 16 eggs and you are not even on top dose!!  How do they know your reserve is poor? have you had AMH/ Inhibin B done?

Kerry  -Impressed with your dieting... I've had some fig roll biscuits, bag of monster munch and some super noodles??!! Healthy a!

Good luck. XX


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS NICOLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bloody brilliant news I am not surprised you are in shock. Wierd isn't it for 3 yrs DH's sperm have marched on up there but never quite got it together with your eggs then last month for whatever reason something was different and it happened! Really does drive home the message don't give up. I have got everything crossed for you for a healthy PG. Please don't leave this thread I know I don't post very often but I have learnt loads from you and will miss you if you do.

Roozie - thinking of you as you make your decision it must be an awful one to have to make.

Ginger - I agree with the others it is way too soon to consider DE and even on these results I wonder what your response would have been if your dose was somewhere in between the first and second tx.

A huge hello to everyone else - it was Roozie last month, Nicki this month if we carry on at this rate we will all be up the duff by this time next year!

Pam x


----------



## trueginger (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you so much everyone for all the information.  It really helps me to know there are others out the in the same situation.  Thanks so much.

Ginger


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah, Ging, you are NOT in that situation though. You responded brilliantly - it sounds as if your clinic hasn't a clue. 16 eggs is ace - it really is. I think they've buggered it up and are trying to make out it's your body at fault.
Quality of eggs can be addressed with other things - diet, maybe some DHEA, whatever - but it sound to me like they brought you off the boil too early, or put you on the wrong protocol.
You'll do brilliantly on a tailored protocol, I'm sure of it. So ignore what they're saying about your ovarian reserve - to get 16 eggs shows you're not remotely in that category.
xx

Pam - good to hear from you! What's happening with you, birdie?

Laura - your diet sucks the big one! Is that all Tim bought yesterday?   Ruddy men - he needs to be feeding you fairy-sized chunks of mango he's peeled himself. Does he not know anything?
Good excuses, but despite that I went in - doing two six day weeks to make up time for Toikey.

Kerry - well done on the weight loss! And sod sis-in-law's baby - you're going to have a MUCH prettier one, so there.

Merse - are you not moving to the Poor Responders' lake too? 

Nicks, preggers one - have you got over the shock yet?

Gab - how's you?

Rooz - thinking of you chickee.

Inc - what's happening?

Pin, Bodia, Carole, and everyone else - hi!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Mir yep i'm comming too!!! 
What happened at work yesterday? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gah - I can't even start typing about yesterday - I'd go on and on! It was just a bunch of small things that built up and built up until I just freaked. Had a full-blown panic attack. But they were all small things.
Much better today.
I love the idea of us all living by that lake.
Sigh.
Gawd, I still feel rubbish. Must do bath and bed, or I'll feel worse in the morning. Six-day week - I ask you. It shouldn't be allowed, not when you're getting up at half five.
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yea the lake sounds fab!! 6 day weeks def shouldn't be allowed!! Sleep tite!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - we miss you when you are all over worked and tired.  Still you'll soon be one your 'holiday'. 

I'm addicted to scrabble on face book!!  What did people do before the internet??


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Miranda, God half five id have to pee the bed to get up that early (well not literally!!!) Im fine chicken hows  by the way What is his name ?

Hi Laura, hope you are feeling better honeyxx Hi to everyone else..take care Gabxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I miss you too! I check in at work, but can't post, which is sooo frustrating!

I love Scrabble... PM me your ******** ID and I'll give you a game one day! I'll have three whole weeks off starting the 24th, so i'll be well up for a game.

Gab -   at you having to pee the bed to get up that early! It IS madness. Feels like you are dying by wee tiny increments geting up that early.

Merse - we'll have to choose a nice big lake and build our own homes around it. Faaabulous!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

LB - hope you're feeling better and you tummy has stopped secreting nasty juices  

Nickster - Have you come down from cloud 9 yet?  It must be an amazing feeling.    I can only echo what Pam said, please stay on the board...we'd all miss you if you left us...and what would Team PR do without its resident Doctor?

Linziloo - Fertility Clinics out here are slightly different to the UK in that you chose your Fertility Doc from a list given to you by the hospital/IVF clinic.  The Doc's generally have their own private practices off site from the hospital, so I go to the Docs for consultations, scans, blood tests and to the hospital for EC & ET - basically it's similar to satellite centres in the UK.  Their (the IVF clinic) success rate for under 36 years is approx 39%.  They also do ICSI as standard here at no extra cost.  Their thinking is that you're paying enough as it is without  taking any chances of having zero fertilisation.  The cost is slightly cheaper than the UK but I think that's because the exchange rate is favourable at the mo.

Well, AF has reared her ugly mug so I'm off for my FSH test tomorrow. If it comes back under 10 then I'll start stimming on Sunday....let the rollercoaster ride begin.    Be back when I have more news....

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma - Oh how exciting... another one off!    Sure you FSH wil come in under 10. X

Merse - I'm worrying about the lake with all our little babies running around.... Maybe we could hire a permanant hunky life guard!  

Mirra- I hate mornings, I don't start work til 10am and so don't set my alarm til 7.45 and then I normally snooze til 8.15 and that feels too early!  I'll PM you my face book details. X

Hows everyone else? 
XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh also... how long have you been on the DHEA Nicks? Are we holding that responsible for BFP? I've heard 4 months is the ideal? 

Well Ive decided not to start my DHEA until after I've finished all my current meds!  Should I start with 25 and build up or just go for 75 straight away? Should I go as high as 75 as I'm only 30?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura they'll have to be a wire fence all the way rd with hunky life guards at gates to let us and our hoards of kids in!!  
Never took my DHEA as too scared, so can't answer that!
Good luck with FSH Emma 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse  - yeah I'm a bit scared too to be honest but hay.. 

Yeah lots of life guards... even better idea!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi everyone,

just wanted to see how you're all doing and say another congrats to NW. God, we don't do things the conventional way on this thread do we?! When will your first scan be Nicks - hopefully you've managed ot get one sorted sooner rather than later so you can see the bean more quickly...?

LB - hope the ooziness is calming down finally. By the sounds of it, you've won hands down, (mine was pretty minor and only lasdted a couple of wks) so don't feel you have to keep on leaking green substances, ok? 

Merse - sorry too to hear about your sis. I'm sure it will help her having you who can relate to the experience. What have you sorted out on the drugs front? Sorry if i confused you about Rigcharm Pharmacy - there sems to be more than one Ali that sells IVF drugs!

Mir - so count down to Turkey beginning soon...? Sounds like it will almost be a holiday compared to the hours you're putting in at the mo! And potentially alot more to show for it...hope the next few days are less trying for you, anyway and you don't need to resort to any  !! 

Ginger- welcome - i'd echo the others thoughts here. You clearly have the ability to produce eggs in large numbers, which not all of us here do, so perhaps it's now a question of a protocol that strikes a better balance between quality and quantity. As for menopause murmurings, what a load of cack...   .Ovarian reserve is related to low egg quantity and quality and you certainly don't seen to suffer from the former. Perhaps asking for your AMH/inhibin levels to be tested would be a good move as LB said - my clinic (UCH) did mine prior to cycling last time round and did reckon it was pretty low,(9.1) hence they decided to do GIFT with me. (ie. stick eggs/sperm back into tubes rather than leave to fertilise in vitro) My low AMH was borne out by the fact i only produced 5 eggs on max. level of Menopur but i still managed a triplet pg out of it so don't lose heart! - there are all sorts of you've things you can try, it's just hitting the right combo.  

Em  -sorry, i nearly forgot you . Glad you're getting on with it now... the anticipation is usually worse than tx itself, don't you reckon?  

Well, better make a move now, lots i ought to be doing, was only meant to be a quick hello. I'm a total zombie today, having had practically no sleep thanks to an overactive mind last night. Things i feel are coming to a head with this decision - and i'll be so relieved just to move forward after next week's deadline. The fact we're struggling so badly with making it probably speaks volumes. There are just certain things your heart can't do, no matter what your head tells you.

Love to the rest of the gang..Pam lovely to hear from you, hope you're keeping OK? Any news on next cycle?

Rooz xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll prob wish i took it but I'm such a wimp!! Yes lots of life guards!!!
Hi Rooz yes think i can be of help to my sis and also think its given her a very small insight into my world! Thinking of you lots with your decision 
Mirr are you reading at work? 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I just face booked ya incase your reading!!!

Rooz - wow you are 12 weeks today thats really ticking along.  I can't imagine having to make this decision. But I'm very sure you will make the right one.  Have you managed to talk to other triplet mums?  

Merse - I'm thinkig with all the hunky life guards maybe I will start working from home more.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm def giving up work, sod that, babies and life guards i won't have time for it!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've got my prescription sorted out, I'm going to collect it Mon from the clinic and they are going to provide needles etc! So do i just phone clinic and order or do i need to send prescription first? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh exciting... do you mean pharmacy not clinic? I called Ali to get a quote etc and then popped the px in the post to them.  I let him know I'd done this by phone, he will get it all boxed and ready for you if fax it over but depends how urgently you need it. X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry I'm dopey  i meant the pharmacy!! I don't need it for a couple of weeks so shall i ring him and say I'm sending him a prescription and could he send it to me? xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah just give him a call and then he can discuss delivery address and date etc.  I had mine delivered on a sat as I didn't want it arriving at work.  Think it was a couple of £ extra.

XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Rooz - lovely to hear from you again. It sounds as if you're leaning towards keeping the three of them and seeing what happens? Am I right?

Laura - how's the ooze situation? I haven't had a proper nose at your ******** yet, but I will. When do you fancy a Scrabble tournament? I'd say to start on 50, then put it up or down depending on how you feel on it.

Merse - nice to hear you're getting your drugs sorted - won't be long now!

Whoo! Emma - well done on starting stimms Sunday! We'll all get preggers this time round, you'll see.

Everyone else - hello!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello guys, got my app at the Create for 11 Oct Now.  Not bad, from 15 Nov.  are u all buying in Shadwell r from FAzeley?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

An update from me.....well I thought AF had arrived but it appeared not....it stopped after half a day (brown blood) and now nothing.  Am having AF type pains but nowt else.  Went for scan and bloods anyway - didn't have FSH done, only E2 - not sure what the actual result was but it indicated that AF is still to arrive.  Never had this stop/start AF before, not really sure what it means - god, I hope it's not an early menopause!!  Anyway, got to go back for another scan and FSH when I'm in full flow.

Going to the gym now - thought some running my bring it on.

Laters, my lovely FF'ers.


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Morning Team PR!

I've been for my day 7 scan this morning and guess what? I've got 5 good size follies, and 3 small ones, plus my cons thought I had another one, but as I'm all gunked up with endo, it was hard for him to navigate the 'probe' thingy (owww ) I'm so pleased!!!  I've been so worried the past couple of days, I got myself into a state thinking that I'd have no eggs. I didn't sleep a wink last night for worrying. Then when he started to scan me, he was so quiet for ages, I was just waiting for him to say he couldn't see anything, it was horrendous. But, anyhow, everythings good so far, I can't believe it!!!! I think I've got to go back on Monday for my next scan, will find out this afternoon. 

We went to the pub last night. I did something really stupid  You know how you can have 2 glasses of wine and get the rest of the bottle free? Well, thinking I'd just have 2 'small' glasses and take the rest home for another night,well, yes, I drank the lot. I got myself into such a state thinking I'd have no follies, I convinced myself that it was all over, and I'd never be a mum, I just went a bit   feel so bad about it today, I didn't even sleep last night, so it didn't relax me. I think its safe to say I will be keeping well away from the wine bottle from now on. Last time, I was so good, I didn't even have a cup of tea, this time, I am SO STRESSED!!!! 

Do you think it's ok to   whilst stimming? Might help with the stress relief! I don't know if we dare, dp thinks it might 'damage' something (not that his love truncheon is THAT big ) didn't really like to ask the cons.

Hope you are all ok?

Linziloo xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! Well done Linz!
FanTASTic result!

You are FULL of eggs.

I wouldn't worry about the wine - how many people have got preggers when they were absolutely bladdered, after all? And now you're all reassured about your eggs you'll be much less stressed.

As I understand it, the more boffing you do the better - it's stimulating the right bits and pieces after all, sending blood rushing to the parts needed to encourage growth.

Emma - AF does weird things when you're waiting for her - my 28-day cycle suddenly went to 33 days this month, simply because I knew I was flying to turkey on the 24th! 

Inc - I would, but I'm already getting my drugs much cheaper in Turkey. If I was getting treated in this country I'd definitely order them from Fazely.

Laura, Merse - you two not up yet? Come on - chop chop!

Though I have to say that I'm going back to bed now - need some zeds after six days of earlies.

Laters!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir i had my niece and nephew staying so late nite and early morn!! So I've been back to bed for 3 hours this afternoon as am out 2nite and need to recharge my batteries!! It exhausting having an 11 and 6 year old!!!
Linziloo I'm getting mt drugs from fazeley is saving me about £300-£350! Fantastic news on follicles, how many have you had previously? Don't worry about wine as Mir said most people conceive when totally plastered!! And as for  I'm sure its a good thing!!!
Laura hows you today?
Emma hope auntie gets a move on!
Hows everyone else
lol xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry meant to say to Inconceivable about the drugs not Linziloo!! I'm an  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Mirra - I was up at the crack of dawn (well about 11am)!!  You've not got anything on your ********??!!  I love putting a face to the name!

Merse - hows my party girl? We are meant to be going to a wedding later but tim has lost the invite and so we don't know where we are going!! MEN! Was quite looking forward to going out.

Linz - Fab five!   Oh well not to worry about the vino, its only grapes after all!   

Emma - Impressed with the gym attendence, I've not been tot he gym not for about 3 months.. and i pay a subscription... must get back on that treadmill soon!  

Inc - Great news for your cancellation appt. X

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've got loads of pix on my ********? 

Can't you see them? I can't see yours either, apart from the ID one?

Weird.

Fancy a game of Scrabble tonight? I need to sit down tonight, as i'm about to start cleaning the pond. I'll be kacked!

Merse - children are exhausting! Remind me why I want some now?  

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes Mir i was asking myself that at 7am this morn when they were in bed with me pretending to sing very loudly in French!!! 
Laura how you doin today? Hope you make it to the wedding, its not good being cooped up! Can't stand more than a day indoors before i get cabin fever!
I've only had a glass of wine this week when i went out with a friend for dinner, but DH and I are off into town tonight for a curry and watch a friend play in his band so not sure if I should drink or not? Part of me says not as starting soon and the rest of me thinks bugger that life's too short!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Right, we are officially   tonight! Thats if I stay awake for long enough. We've got a party to go to, it's my mum and dads 40th wedding anniversary (am definately keeping away from the 'grape juice' Laura ) am so tired though after having no sleep last night, just want to curl up in my pyjama's. Maybe we could squeeze a quickie in before we go out?!

Merse, I only got 3 follies, and 1 egg last time. Maybe its the DHEA? I'm just hoping our luck continues. Well done on the drugs, I really wish we had known about him before we got ripped off with how much ours cost. I think, enjoy yourself tonight and have a drink, then again, maybe I'm not the best person to advise on whether to drink or not, being the resident  

Laura, glad to hear you're feeling better. I've been paying for my gym subscription, and haven't been since last October  

Miranda, have fun cleaning the pond


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - I'm of the philosophsy now that life is too short. all these sacrifices we make don't seem to make much difference!  If we don't make it to the wedding then Timsays we can go out for dinner, however I've just realised my belly is so swollen none of my clothes except joggers fit so maybe it will be another night at home!!!

Mira - I just sent you a scrabble link. I can see your profile now.  Lovely big boobs you have!!!    I'm jealous!!  Mayeb you can't see my profile until we are friends? Thanks for the graffeti... made me chuckle!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz - Don't worry, your grape juice addiction is fine with us.  There are a few of us that also suffer!!  If I wasn't on these silly tablets I would deffo be indulging later.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura i think your right no nobody who conceives naturally would do half the things we do!!! I take 30 vitamins a day for goodness sake!!!! Will have a few glasses of wine but not over indulge!!
Don't you two abandon me for ********!!! 
Linziloo enjoy your eve!! 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - I'd never abandon you!! ..... or you could join us!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

OK don't know anything about it and am rubbish with computers!!!! xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well you can't be that rubbish you found us!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

True but thats about my limit!!! xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well it really is very easy if you want to join!  Just PM me your email addy and I'll send you the link and thats about it it!  Then you can play scrabble too!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok I'll pm you now and have a play around tom as need to bathe and beautify myself for this eve!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They are however two cup sizes different - nightmare! So don't feel too jealous.
Honestly, talk of my boobs on an open forum - I'll be on Readers' Wives before you know it.  

Are you beautifiul yet Merse?

If Laura gets you added I'll nose through her friends and add you. We will have a three-way Scrabble! Is that possible?

Linz - I'm covered from head to toe in fish poo! And I think the frogs have escaped. I put one in - now there's three! Or rather, none now they've hopped off.
Hopefully they'll be back? 

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Oh soudns a fun afternoon.... yeah your frog will be back.

Merse - I will add you now. XX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies hope eveyone is well? 

Does anyone know anything about prolactin levels?  Im in a bit of a tiswas as was sorting out all my old paperwork (ten years worth) looking at an old blood result and noticed my prolactin was 708 (this was around March time 2007) I didnt take any notice because my GP never flagged it up. 
Now!! I am in complete panic as ive been reading and doing some research(which always isint a good thing) if your prolactin is raised then it will reduce your progesterone levels. That would also explain why i didnt make it to test day and bled before test day last cycle (although was not using prog supps then only had the pregnyl injection)
I also cant believe it in the whole ten years though no doc has done a cd21 test. I thought that would be important. To be honest im really not sure if im really ovulating as CM not always a good test and cant get my head round the ov sticks (everytime i try no smiley face, not reliable for me). Would all this make a difference since im doing ICSI and its not a natural cycle.
Im taking Agnus Castus as i thought this leveled out all yr hormones and also every vitamin under the sun suggested by Zita West!!!!! 
Im not due to see my cons/nurse until I start my SP ? beginning of October. Do you know if there is anything natural i could take to try and sort my Prog out before then or shall i see my GP? Any advice will be greatfully recieved...

Can i also ask Inc, are you going to Create Health in Harley street? and do you need a GP referral or can you refer yourself...Good luck..xx

Thanks girlies sorry to be endless...i guess its just one of those days...   Gabxxxx Promise a more sensible post next time...


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi there 

you can refer yourself. Just book the app.  Yes, it's in Harley St.  Hello everybody...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gabrielle sorry don't know anything about prolactin levels apart from they can go up and down with stress! I used to hate blood tests so my prolactin levels were high but when I got used to them and wasn't in a state they were normal! 
Laura and Mir am now on face book!!! Oh and I was good last nite only had a few drinks so feel fine today!!
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - Well done on being senisble.. you girl!

Gab - Sorry I don't know much about them.  I just know I had day 3 and 21 tests as one of my first blood tests ages ago which I believe showed I ov. 

Mirra - Sorry I missed that... so 2 cup size different.. so what do you do? Stuff a potatoe in one or get them specialy made  

Hi everyone else.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

56 per cent! Exactly the same! Did you guess most of them too?

No, I just wear things that don't enhance the diff. As you say, they're so big people generally don't notice unless I'm in a bikini.

Gab - I know nothing about prolactin, sorry! Do a search - something'll come up.

Merse - you good girl!

xxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Gabrielle - I wouldn't worry about your Prolactin when I had my first one done it was 650 and I think recommended was upto 450. The consultant wasn't concerned at this level. Recently had one done and it was 236.  I used to be a bit of a puff as far as needles were concerned and my first blood test was my first ever trip to the doctors to investigate IF and I didn't sleep the night before thinking about it. Two IVF's and god nows how many blood tests later I don't bat an eyelid when someone puts a needle in my arm. Anyway I have gone a long winded way around saying like Merse mine was high due to the stress of the blood test first time around!

Emma - Good luck hope AF has started properly and you are on your way on a successful cycle.

Liniziloo - its looking good I have everything crossed for you.

Not long now Miranda! Hope to be joining you in about two weeks if AF arrives and I can get in my clinic this month.

Nicki - hope you are alright its not like you to be this quiet

Roozie - as always you are in my thoughts and sending you and DH all the strength vibes I can to get you though your decision this week. Is it still Tuesday?

Hello everyone else hope you've all had a great weekend

Pam x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Hope you've all had a nice weekend!  
Mirra - mine are different sizes too - think everyone has a little variation   Mine are tiny though - am intrigued by this picture of your (.)(.)  
LB - how you? Hope your tum is healing now.   did you change your antibiotics in the end?
Merse - glad you had a nice time with your neice and neph - a taste of things to come!
Emma - hope your AF turns up properly soon - or maybe not?  another BFP??  
Linz - brill news on those follies! - Keep up the good work  when is the next scan?
Gab - wouldn't worry about that Prolactin - its not very high anyway and it might be due to stress of the blood test.  It won't effect your progesterone I'm sure. If you are worried why not have it checked again.  Day 21 Prog would be useful if you are trying naturally but if you'e IVFing I wouldn't worry about it.
Pam - I'm not going to leave this thread, its mine - I won't go!  
Too scared to post anywhere else yet. Glad you are starting again soon - this thread will be so exciting!
Inc - great news on your earlier appt  
My mum's been up this weekend.  DH was going away but then didn't cos he hurt his foot.  Went out for pub tea last night.  Mum's been helping process all the garden veg so at least have a freezer full of beans!  Our wedding ann tomorrow and going out for a curry!   My suggestion - yum yum! Feeling OK but (.)(.) sore - still kitten sized though! 
Love to all I've missed!  
Nicks


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Nicki - are u still 39 as a matter of interest?  Have resumed taking DHEA just in case.  

Hello everybody else....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

yes dude I'm 39!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - You will have to join face book if you want to se M's      Your Kittys will be lions soon! Did you tell your ma? And when is your 40th? We having a do??  Didn't change the drugs as the rash went and so thought why bother.. no more ozzing for now!  Back to work Wed.  

Mirra - Yeah I guessed most. I've just tried to get a 3 way scrab game going with me you and merse!!  

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - oo - 'citin'! Three-way Scrabbers? I'll look in and see if it's worked. Ugh - work on weds? Nasty.

Nicks - Ticker please! My parents tried to give me runner beans, but i hate them! Ew. My lettuces are tiny seedlings after a sowed some more. The last lot went to seed. I guess you've told your mum? How did she react?

Yaroo, Pam - cycle buddies! Could do with some buds. Where are you going for this one? What protocol?

Inc - hello!

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

L-ARGININE - Anyone heard of it? lady on other board took it for 4 weeks prior to Ec and doubled her embryo quantity and quality.... I'll do some research!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Apparently it's an amino acid for erectile dysfunction! I'll give buying some a bash tomorrow. Can't hurt!

I've invited you and Merse for a Scrabble game - don't know if it's worked?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Is it available over the counter?  Where can one buy it.  Now with the new app looming would be keen to take anything, me...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I invited you two earlier!!!  Nothing has come through just checked.  Maybe we will ahve to play seperate games.  

Yeah I'm gonna be rattling soon! Worth it I hope though.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Holland and Barret apparently. Surely if its over the counter can't do any harm?

I'm looking... seems its for weightlifters?? maybe somehting to do with protein? Building cells??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bloody hell! DHEA ia for bodybuilders too - we'll be like Popeye!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cool.. I could do with some muscles!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Have started with the DHEA again.  By the way got some interesting replies on another thread ie own eggs or donor.  A lady wrote to me who had a BFP on the 4th go with two follies and 1 embie at the age of 38.  Now trying again.     

Oh, yes Nicks when is your 40th?  That's a much better question!  Pls do tell us, pls...


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Just a quickie, as want to watch Hells' Kitchen. 

The nurse rang me tonight, got my next scan tues 9am. Worrying now that I'll be scanned and my follies have disappeared, I know, I really am going  

Miranda, or should I say (.)(.)'s!!, hope you've found your frogs!

Gab, did you find anything out about Prolactin? I can't remember being tested for mine, have had so many tests done 

Merse, well done on the sensible drinking! Glad you enjoyed your night.

Laura, hows the gunky belly button doing? Did you manage to go out for dinner?

Nicki, enjoy your curry!

Right, Hells' Kitchens on, I'm off  

Linziloo xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linzi - yes I went for a curry and wore sexy joggy pants!

Just to let you all know Dog Soldiers is on now.. a very good funny/horror werewolf film... I love it!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh yeah really like Dog Soldiers LB!

I'M NOT 40 TIL MAY NEXT YEAR SO YOU LOT CAN STOP GOING ON ABOUT IT!

I'M 39!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

May is not that far away!! Its my mates 40th in April so I can wear the same frock for both dos!! hmmm so are we having aparty? Or just a night out or maybe dinner? You'll have had jnr by then so will be able to party!!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

I'm addicted to Hells Kitchen! 

Been busy these days preparing for the new term - however I have managed to book a weeks holiday and am flying for one week to Ibiza tomorrow night.

Even at 40 I think I'm going to go to a rave at Pacha with hubby (for a laugh of course)  We're be the oldest dancers on the floor.  

Hope you girls are ok and speak soon.

Odette   xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Have a good time Odette.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - Oh have a lovely time!! I went to Ibiza when I was about 20 and only have a vague recollecion of walking back from a club at about 2pm (yes pm!) and being sick on the beach in front of lots of families making sandcastles!    Those where the days!  Hve great time.X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey hey - foam parties at forty! Could be the title of a book I reckon.
Have a great time Odette.

Hell's Kitchen's so different with Marco PW! It's so... civilised. Can't see the sexual attraction though. Give me Gordon Ramsay any day!

Nicks - you 39-year-old person! Don't let them age you! Think you might be a bit kacked for a party, as the bab will be born around then.

Laura - where's my Scrabble game? 

xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls just collected my prescription and reading through it I'm going to be on 375iu of menopur is that the top amount? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - No its not top wack, you can go up to 450 menopur and some clinic allow you to add 150 puregon to that too. Thats a good sign though, they must think you have plenty in there!!    Also you are doing SP this time that will make a huge differnce, they are prob worried they may over stimm you.  Esp as your previous IVF's you responded well.  

I didn't like the bloke who did Hells kitchen this year, at least Gordon was cute and rude not just a pig.  I hate people who are rude!

Mirra - I've tried to send you scrabble.... let me look into it now!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I didn't think it was but when I saw them last time they said I would be on the top dose Do you know how many amps 375iu is?
I like the bloke in Hells kitchen he's very rude but fair to the contestants!!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Merse - it's not the max dose.  I was on 600 puregon and this was the max at the ARGC.  
I was on 450 iu Menopur at the UCH, which is their max.  The clinics very.  The top is in most places 450 iu, the ARGC being in the minority.  The Lister and the LFC are also 450 max.  

All the best with your tx.  Fingers crossed.  

Inc


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I wonder why they said I'd be on the max dose then? Oh well see cons next week so will ask then! xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - think each amp is 75... 450 is 6 amps. So that makes.. 5 amps per night.. oh they are a joy to mix up!!  Maybe call them to check if you  think they've given you wrong dose.  As I said menapur has a max of 450 but can be topped up with other things to 600 (like clomid or puregon).  XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks I'll ask next week if my curiosity doesn't get the better of me by then! I can always order more if I need it!  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes the price of it your don't want to over order.. I have a full box still in the cupboard which is worth about over £100, and a new bottle of burserin.. what a waste.. can use it this time but this round is NHS so I'm gonna get them to pay for the drugs! (hopefully)


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse & Mirra - We are on! It's your go M!!  just to worn you I'm pretty crpa at scrabble!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thought NHS paid for them they did when I had my free go! I've still got Puregon in my fridge worth a couple of hundred and a Buserelin! Can use the Bruserelin this time though! Will check out scrabble! I'm crap too!  xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Its Mirra's turn now so we will have to wait til she gets home from work!

My last cycle wasn't NHS funded so I bought the drugs.  Not going to use the ones I bought though as may need them in the future when I'm paying again.. I'll just swap them so I use them in date order.. not sure how long they last.

I threw my puregon away from my first cycle as I had opened it... seemed such a waste how much it costs.

When are you starting?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I start with next AF am on day 14 now so about a couple of weeks!!! Scary!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll try to have my go - it's my lunch break!

Hang on...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Good girl.. commitment to the team!

Merse - Oh exciting!  Really hoping this is your time, you have good stats as you got preg last 2 cycles didn't you.     (we don't count abandoned cycles on this thread!!!)


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bum! can't do it - work comp won't let me! Give me the letters and I'll post my word for you to insert.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We can't see your letters or be able to post for you, you have to be logged in....  tell then you have head ache and need to go home so you can play with us!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I suddenly thought of that! Ah well. I'll do it the moment I get home...

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good girl!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, Merse - we'll be cycling together!

'Citing...

You excited? I am!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh everyone is going to be pregnant before me!!!    

Promise me that you won't all leave me when you are preg?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Course not!

We'll stick like glue. And remember the lake idea too - we'll all be together there.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good!

Oh I forgot to say (seeing your lovely coco) when I went out yesterday I found a beautiful black cat dead in the road. Knocked at al the neighbours doors but noone knows who it belongs too.  It had a collar but no name tag.    Was so sad, looked young and just like your coco, all black. Someone is missing there little pussy cat.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww. How awful.  

I can't get into Scrabulous? Having problems loading the application - apparently the problem has been logged?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah it does that to me quite alot, it said to me you've had your turn? Go out and then go back in.  That normally does the trick!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! I've been!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello folks, 

am feeling a bit more positive and perkier since I got this app for 11 Oct.  It gives me sth to think about as opposed to contemplating egg donation and I don't quite feel ready to go down that route, although I admire all the ladies who are doing it, bcs it's so tough.  ...

Will pray for Geeta and some miracle ....  Got a pm from a lady who had only 2 follies, 1 embie and a BFP....      at the age of 38... I may have written this already, so if yes, i will risk repeating myself for inspiration...  

Good luck to all of you undergoing ttc...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - My scrabble keeps having errors on it so can't play at the mo.  

Where are you all?

I'm being devoted wife, tim has interview tom so helping him practice etc .. boring!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You will get your reward, I hope, when he gets a fat new pay cheque!

Bum, about the Scarbble. It seems like they're on to it though - play you in a few days!

Inc - your appt is the day I fly home. Hope our wishes both come true.

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Fingers crossed Mirri.    .  Laura - are u now feeling better post op?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Yeah I'm feeling absolutely fine strangely.. one minute I was poorly.. then I was back to norm.  Just got really bloated belly and can't get into any clothes.  Back to work on Wed so need to find something elasticated tomorrow at the shops!! Glad your feeling more positive.  

Mirra - Bettre than a big fat pay cheque... if he gets it we will be moving to a house in the country!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! Move to Dorset! Or the Highlands! We'll get that lake somehow.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Norfolk?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aren't they a bit weird there?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'l fit in just fine then!!!  

Just checked other board and lady who told me about the better quality of eggs with that supplement has just got aBFP 4 days early! I'm shopping tomorrow!!

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, I'd better do that as well! Is two weeks enough to make a diff?


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home everyone 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110746.msg1577616#msg1577616


----------

